# E3 - 2013 Boogaloo edition   - Part 3



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



link

Another pre-E3 boring stream for Konami, aside from MGS V and LoS 2, I don't know what the fuck they're gonna talk about.

Nintendo is take a queue from them, it seems.



So, predictions?

- Shitty prerecorded Konami presentation, still doesn't match 2010's insanity.

- PS4 console reveal, new Final Fantasy revealed at Sony conference. It's not a refurbished Versus XIII or Agni's Philosophy.

- Phantom Pain trailer, Hayter is voicing BB, didjurikeit.jpg

- MS conference has Ghosts demo take the stage. Console reveal, lots of silly buzzwords like STREAMING SOCIAL CONTENT TAILORED JUST FOR YOU THAT YOU CAN SHARE, TWEET, REBLOG, THE POSSIBILITIES ARE TRULY INFINITY?. Halo 5 or something.

- Nintendo reveal actual games for Wii U in a stroke of genius/desperation. They aren't out 'til next year.

-EA conference has a self-referential "Worst Company" joke somewhere because they totally get gamer comedy. TOR expansion packs, lots & lots of Star Wars Whoring, it has only just begun. Battlefield 4 demo.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Last comment :aqrgh


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbone beats ps4

Come at me, weeaboos!


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I got it


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft was just put in a body bag courtesy of Sony


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

This was so awesome that I'm posting it yet again because it deserves to be in the new topic


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Now waiting on Nintendo. Let the good times keep rolling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

This is going to be an interesting ride


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Xbone beats ps4
> 
> Come at me, weeaboos!



It must come easy for you to consistently make idiotic posts.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just roflstomped the Xbox Bone.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone got the clip where Tretton says there's no BS associated with the PS4 and the crowd goes wild? We need to savour that moment again and bask in the smouldering ashes of the Xbone.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Three threads, one nite, first page twice.  This has been the best nite on NF in months, fam.  Applause all around, especially to Sony and MS for playing their roles


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Best E3 in the last....3, maybe 4 showings. Every conference was either competent or semi-competent.

So many fucking games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> Now waiting on Nintendo. Let the good times keep rolling.



WiiStation4 represent


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Alright Nintendo, bring the fire tomorrow boys.


----------



## 4000TMNT (Jun 10, 2013)

Do I have to pay to be online or is it just ps+.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Deliciousness

now I have to stay up untill midnight tomorrow to catch the Nintendo stream


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

So we are paying for online? not a big deal for me, I did on Live.. Now tomorrow is Nintendo, can't wait for the games


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright Nintendo, bring the fire tomorrow boys.



i'm looking forward to pokemon too


----------



## Trollism (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone arrest Sony.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They just murdered Microsoft


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

I really want to see the angry butthurt tween xbox fanboys come in and try to justify the beatdown they just got handed


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Really hoping Iwata and Reggie start bashing Xbone also.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just made my week. Just waiting for Nintendo to complete it tomorrow.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

as far as indie games go, i wanna check out octodad and abe


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft " those Sony bastards said they were gonna rid of Used Games!" 

Imagine if that happened. Both agree to rid of used games only for Microsoft to follow through with it while Sony looks to be the hero by allowing used


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

It'd be nice if Nintendo could further desecrate the X1's corpse.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not even a gamer. 

And I had a good time tonight.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Also I'm sure Nintendo just saw all of Sony's shit

They better be prepared to bring the same level of hype

They're wrapping up E3 after all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

After Sony alleviating all our fears, Nintendo has no chance of coming out on top. Even if they announced a full 3D Pokemon RPG on the WiiU.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

WiiStation4 motherfuckers. I need to clean my screen.

VERSUS LIVES.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft fanboys are SO mad right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also I'm sure Nintendo just saw all of Sony's shit
> 
> They better be prepared to bring the same level of hype
> 
> They're wrapping up E3 after all.



A Zelda Wii U game trailer would really help Nintendo.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL @ dropping the mic for everyone that couldn't.  Damned headsets


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm expecting this level of reactions for nintendo tomorrow


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony had some down parts with their content crap, but damn if they didn't blow it away with some great games, used games and that price. Just going for the jugular and I love it.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

when they announced XV and kingdom hearts i got so excited


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn it man Sony killed this shit.

Their reveal for FF XV was brilliant


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Trollism said:


> Someone arrest Sony.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nah, the detectives have ruled this as suicide.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wii U X PS4! The best pairing ever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

People called me crazy when I said Sony would do great after the dry first year of PS3's launch

No gaems they said


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> It's only just begun hasn't it Big Boss?



Indeed, this is just the begining, tomorrow we are having an extended MGS v trailer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also I'm sure Nintendo just saw all of Sony's shit
> 
> They better be prepared to bring the same level of hype
> 
> They're wrapping up E3 after all.



It's going to be different since it's not a conference for Nintendo and instead a Nintendo Direct Live Stream, but with the games they said they are bringing I'm sure Nintendo will excite us.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS:*
Sony Entertainment is wanted for the brutal murder of Microsoft at 10:45 on June 10th 2013 at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (also known as E3).

The body of Microsoft was found mangled and twisted in a deformed shape. 
Police officers say it didn't even look human. 
It took ten whole hours before the police were notified. And residents who witnessed the murder were claimed to be seen applauding and cheering on Sony.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wii U X PS4 *X PC*! The best pairing ever.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Indeed, this is just the begining, tomorrow we are having an extended MGS v trailer.



wow, really? :amazed

i was totally in the dark about it


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony send their regards


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

What if Nintendo tops Microsoft in their conference ... The shitstorm that would ensue


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It'd be nice if Nintendo could further desecrate the X1's corpse.





tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also I'm sure Nintendo just saw all of Sony's shit
> 
> They better be prepared to bring the same level of hype
> 
> They're wrapping up E3 after all.



The triforce must finish Microsoft off.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> A Zelda Wii U game trailer would really help Nintendo.



STILL WAITING ON THAT POKEMON RPG MAN

...


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> Sony Entertainment is wanted for the brutal murder of Microsoft at 10:45 on Jun 10th 2013 at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (also known as E3).
> The body of Microsoft was found mangled and twisted in a deformed shape.
> Police officers say it didn't even look human. It took ten whole hours before the police were notified. And residents who witnessed the murder were claimed to be seen applauding and cheering on Sony.



this

quoted for fgj


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So we are paying for online? not a big deal for me, I did on Live.. Now tomorrow is Nintendo, can't wait for the games



No that was PSN+  IIRC
But even if it was a paid service, it was "for less than 5 dollars a month"


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

Wonder how Japan is reacting to FF15 and KH3 right now...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Sony send their regards



Too soon man


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> wow, really? :amazed
> 
> i was totally in the dark about it



Yup, Kojima said it on twitter, a 9 minute directors cut trailer.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a friend on vacation in Japan. Surprised he didn't update his status lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on price drop and Vanquish 2 it's all I ask.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Indeed, this is just the begining, tomorrow we are having an extended MGS v trailer.



More wondrous MGS? Do want!


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

xbone fans getting defensives saying sony fans gotta pay for online...

Their buttholes must be bleeding from the raping...

They are seriously piss-poor mad


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2013)

what's so great about the ps4, should i get one instead of xboner


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> Sony Entertainment is wanted for the brutal murder of Microsoft at 10:45 on June 10th 2013 at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (also known as E3).
> 
> The body of Microsoft was found mangled and twisted in a deformed shape.
> ...


Post mortem indicates that the body was deformed and mutilated after death. There are some strong signs of this being a suicide.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I got one of the first pre-orders on amazon.ca

Once I saw it was available on amazon.com I started refreshing .ca like mad.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Yup, Kojima said it on twitter, a 9 minute directors cut trailer.



outstanding, i can't wait for tomorrow

thanks for bringing up the good news Boss :amazed


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

IS IT TOO MUCH TO HOPE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS TOMORROW?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Sony send their regards



It must be Reggie. 

Come on nintendo finish the fucking corpse


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

retailers should honestly offer psychiatric evaluations with every purchase of the xbox one


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder if Microsoft even has any exclusive fans left after what they've pulled with One?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Its the red wedding all over again
[YOUTUBE]jeCCPoVFK4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.



Dammit. Why did they have to do this to sully the mood.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2013)

Gentlemen


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Could someone post the current scoial score of that GDEX bs?  For my amusement only.





Black Wraith said:


> Anyone got the clip where Tretton says there's no BS associated with the PS4 and the crowd goes wild? We need to savour that moment again and bask in the smouldering ashes of the Xbone.



Seconding this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> IS IT TOO MUCH TO HOPE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS TOMORROW?!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> what's so great about the ps4, should i get one instead of xboner



You should get a Xbox One. Its a great console. The PS4 is shit compared to it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> what's so great about the ps4, should i get one instead of xboner



Truthfully, up to you. But they sure went in the right direction after MS blunder with their system. Only truly groundbreaking games will help MS in the upcoming generation.

Because frankly, if I was grabbing a console, it wouldn't be a +$100 system of restrictions.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> what's so great about the ps4, should i get one instead of xboner


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 10, 2013)

My friend:



> Switched my pre-order from the XBOX One to the PS4... and I work for Microsoft.



The Microsoft fanboys are falling like dominos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo will cut the WiiU Price.. it is a done deal.. They know this.. It is going to be similar to what they did with the 3DS. For this holiday.. Now Panic Nintendo needs show games tomorrow. Go all out


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.



and it's cheaper than the xbox live.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Gentlemen


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> Because frankly, if I was grabbing a console, it wouldn't be a +$100 system of restrictions.



A sane person wouldn't do this.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a perfect visual representation of what just happened

....not entirely sure why they're naked.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck it I'm getting a PS4. KH III sold me . And Battlefront for the PS4 will be glorious


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> My friend:
> 
> 
> 
> The Microsoft fanboys are falling like dominos.



Your username reflects perfectly what has happened this evening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.



Dammit it would be perfect otherwise. 
Well at least PS+ is way better than xbox live with it's rewards.
still that might mean I can't play online.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

How much is xbox live?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah the games alone shut it down .


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

What an ungodly stomp this turned out to be.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Most entertaining E3 I've seen in a while.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Reggie better be wearing some tassles or some shit

he needs to bring a-grade entertainment to appease the gamers


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Jing said:


> Wonder how Japan is reacting to FF15 and KH3 right now...



Seriously.  I don't even LIKE squeenix anymore and I am hyped.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> and it's cheaper than the xbox live.



Wait is it actually how much is it for a years subscription because obviously by a monthly basis it's not in comparison a year card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.



Am cool with that. $5 is nothing. And you also get Plus features.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Sloth said:


> This is a perfect visual representation of what just happened
> 
> ....not entirely sure why they're naked.



It's from the most epic Anime of the year. Attack on Titans.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Fuck it I'm getting a PS4. KH III sold me . And Battlefront for the PS4 will be glorious



Its a matter of time untill it's out, they already started developing


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dammit it would be perfect otherwise.
> Well at least PS+ is way better than xbox live with it's rewards.
> still that might mean I can't play online.



I think PS+ is a pretty good service for getting discounted games and free games. And since it is across PS3, PS4 and PSVita that is a pretty good service.
But I don't like paying for online  Saying that, the console is $100 cheaper than Xbox and it can play used games and I can sell my games so I don't mind as much.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be right back, I need to go masturbate.  This was just too much.


----------



## eHav (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Dammit. Why did they have to do this to sully the mood.



to be honest, its cheaper than live, and they simply deserve it. i just said that even if i could play online with no plus, i would subscribe to it when i get a ps4 simply because they deserve it


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

It's basically a battle for second place. An all Nintendo needs to do is 

-Good Smash Bros reveal
-Good Pokemon X/Y information
-Legend of Zelda
-Wii U price drop.

nintendo gets second place.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

They should have put the Wii U logo over Mikasa.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> I think PS+ is a pretty good service for getting discounted games and free games. And since it is across PS3, PS4 and PSVita that is a pretty good service.
> But I don't like paying for online  Saying that, the console is $100 cheaper than Xbox and it can play used games and I can sell my games so I don't mind as much.



I usually only play single player anyway.
Whenever I get a ps4 and someone who is nice gets one I'll probably get ps+


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Still sticking with pc you aren't catching me paying for something that should be free but at least M$ got it's ass kicked and that's all that matters.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> and it's cheaper than the xbox live.


Xbox Live has been far better quality through the last seven years than what Playstation Network has offered. Sony's network quality and speeds are far lower than what Xbox Live offers. PSN has much more down time than Xbox Live has.

Also, PSN got hacked and was down for almost an entire month and Sony lost its customer's data. That can all change going forward, certainly. But Microsoft has a much better track record with its online services and I can say THAT is what you pay for.

The price difference between PS+ and XBL Gold is negligible. We're gamers we have that money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Emily Rogers ‏@Emi1yRogers 1m
Tomorrow, Nintendo needs to show every first party game they can.  No holding back on announcements.  Now is not the time to be secretive.

I agree with her.. No holding back Nintendo.. Any secret you have, they have to come out..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Its the red wedding all over again
> [YOUTUBE]jeCCPoVFK4c[/YOUTUBE]





Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo will cut the WiiU Price.. it is a done deal.. They know this.. It is going to be similar to what they did with the 3DS. For this holiday.. Now Panic Nintendo needs show games tomorrow. Go all out



Price cut, Bayonetta 2, Smash bros. bring out the hitters nintendo let's wrap this shit up.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It's basically a battle for second place. An all Nintendo needs to do is
> 
> -Good Smash Bros reveal
> -Good Pokemon X/Y information
> ...



They should be able to do that with ease they have had time.
Don't blow it nintendo


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

kh3
ff15
some version of backwards compatability
infamous 
ps3 games playable on vita/other gaikai stuff
no drm
offline mode
used games playable
really good price

sony raped


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It's basically a battle for second place. An all Nintendo needs to do is
> 
> -Good Smash Bros reveal
> -Good Pokemon X/Y information
> ...



that would be devastating


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so if we all need Plus to play online, and lets not forget the fact that with Plus you get free games and discounts across all the 3 plarforms, the PS4 HDD better be fucking big to accommodate this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

eHav said:


> to be honest, its cheaper than live, and they simply deserve it. i just said that even if i could play online with no plus, i would subscribe to it when i get a ps4 simply because they deserve it



I never play online anyway. My previous experiences with getting constantly stomped as kept me away.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish Nintendo has a live orchestra again, that shit was so hype.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

"Xbox, commit suicide"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Alright night guys.

See you 10am est time for Smash Bros reveal.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

last one i promisse


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.



This is kind of a deal breaker for me. I tend to grab PS+ every now and then, but only when I see something I really want, and that's not every month. This is also only 3 dollars less than their lowest subscription currently, so its not much of a deal.

It better be a big improvement for the online functionality then.



Big Bοss said:


> A sane person wouldn't do this.





There just so happens to be a lot of crazies in the world, judging from this article


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Xbox Live has been far better quality through the last seven years than what Playstation Network has offered. Sony's network quality and speeds are far lower than what Xbox Live offers. PSN has much more down time than Xbox Live has.
> 
> Also, PSN got hacked and was down for almost an entire month and Sony lost its customer's data. That can all change going forward, certainly. But Microsoft has a much better track record with its online services and I can say THAT is what you pay for.
> 
> The price difference between PS+ and XBL Gold is negligible. We're gamers we have that money.



But xbox has more terrible people on it.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

You know what this reminds me of?

When Sega first went in E3 and did their release straight after the press conference

and then Sony came out and bitchslapped Sega with a 100 dollar price drop

HISTORY IS REPEATING ITSELF

SONY IS KILLING ITS COMPETITION


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

The World said:


> .



oh god, i died a little inside


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2013)

Oddworld remake.

Fucking fuck fuckity fuck throwing my money at the screen does nothing.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Dead on Arrival.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Wait is it actually how much is it for a years subscription because obviously by a monthly basis it's not in comparison a year card.



50 iirc from somewhere


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

*First Xbox One Consoles Come With Fancy Controllers, Achievement*



> To let those who get the very first Xbox One consoles feel just that little bit more special, Microsoft will be including specially-branded controllers for those who reserve a "Day One" edition of the console.
> 
> Available at "select retailers", the controller includes a small graphic saying "DAY ONE 2013" in the centre of the pad.
> 
> You'll also get an "exclusive achievement".




A special controller for those "special" in the head.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Still the greatest gif of E3.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony welcome to my PC and Nintendo family you earned it.





ExoSkel said:


> Xbone beats ps4
> 
> Come at me, weeaboos!


lol drones


Renegade Knight said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> Sony Entertainment is wanted for the brutal murder of Microsoft at 10:45 on June 10th 2013 at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (also known as E3).
> 
> The body of Microsoft was found mangled and twisted in a deformed shape.
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

any news about FFXV & KH3 status? where they are also going?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> and it's cheaper than the xbox live.



It plus console is cheaper than the xbone


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

it's okay Microsoft


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> that would be devastating


Oh but that's why it must be done. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


>



Who cried for the xbox one? Oh wait, he is crying because he's thankful for sony.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

eHav said:


> to be honest, its cheaper than live, and they simply deserve it. i just said that even if i could play online with no plus, i would subscribe to it when i get a ps4 simply because they deserve it



Being perfectly fair, regardless of how cheap it is, $5 to fully access the online I'm already paying for is bullshit, plain and simple.

That said, I'll probably still use it anyway should I come across a game I wanna play online, which is rare anyway, so it's no skin off my nose. Just y'know, for principle's sake, it's a problem. 

I'm curious. Did they specifically say that the service was $5/month? As in, we can pay a $5 charge for a single month's service? If so, that'd be great. It'd also be pretty boss if we can pay for months in advance. I'm not too fond of renewal services after being caught in the bad end of a few.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> A special controller for those "special" in the head.



dat speshul


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8gAY7ma4_nQ[/YOUTUBE]
Frame by fuckign frame


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 10, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Microsoft fanboys are SO mad right now.



and crying and being in denial


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

If anyone ever buys an Xbox One

This will be the first thing they ever see:

Achievement Unlocked: Shoulda bought the PS4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Being perfectly fair, regardless of how cheap it is, $5 to fully access the online I'm already paying for is bullshit, plain and simple.
> 
> That said, I'll probably still use it anyway should I come across a game I wanna play online, which is rare anyway, so it's no skin off my nose. Just y'know, for principle's sake, it's a problem.
> 
> I'm curious. Did they specifically say that the service was $5/month? As in, we can pay a $5 charge for a single month's service? If so, that'd be great. It'd also be pretty boss if we can pay for months in advance. I'm not too fond of renewal services after being caught in the bad end of a few.



It's $5 per month yes. The service also translates to the PS3 and Vita. So if you already have a year's worth of Plus starting from today, you'll be a member when the PS4 launches too and you can just start playing online from the get go.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> A special controller for those "special" in the head.



The sweet smell of desperation.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

It's 4:45am here and I've got work in a few hours.

I'm glad I stayed awake to watch this slaughter but now I need some shut eye.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess on the plus side, 1 year is the price of a single game, and you're likely to get at least 2 or 3 games worth playing during that time for free.

Hell if they finally returned free PS1 or 2 games to that, I'd wager its definitely worth it. That was surprisingly missing in the many recent PS+ specials.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)

time 2 sleep


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh but that's why it must be done.
> 
> 
> Who cried for the xbox one? Oh wait, he is crying because he's thankful for sony.



yeah, at this point i'm expecting nintendo to nail as well 

maes hughs tried to perform a m$ transmutation and got killed in the process xD


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> time 2 sleep



this is fantastic

this is actually fantastic


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 10, 2013)

So while everyone is freaking out over KH3...STAR WARS BATTLEFRONT REBORN BITCHES!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

If Nintendo shows of Xenoblade 2 tommorow...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> any news about FFXV & KH3 status? where they are also going?





about KH3, if it were going to be one the Xbone, why wouldn't SE release KH 1.5 on the Xbox 360 or even the Xbone?

That is why I think KH3 will be exclusive.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

New Rookie group with to debut with a French member.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> and crying and being in denial



Haven't they always been that way? ck


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]8gAY7ma4_nQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Frame by fuckign frame


You're giving me.....too many things...lately...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Today will marked as one of my favorite days ever.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> If Nintendo shows of Xenoblade 2 tommorow...



Oh please, YES!


----------



## JohnsonvilleMcgee (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox One had some good games and a decent showing. Don't really care about the used game thing as I don't buy used games or sell my games, or the always on blah blah(I have good connection where I live). I only get Xbox for Halo. So I am getting Xbox One. I can't leave the MC hanging. Killer Instinct seems cool, Dead Rising 3 also would be a nice addition. TitanFall is iffy for me. Those are really the only thing that intrest me about Xbox One.

PS4 had a good showing as well. Don't care for Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy neither one ever struck me as fun(obvious opinion) Destiny makes me want the PS4, plus the $5 online thing is pretty nice. Plus it's $100 cheaper. 

So of the two PS4 beat MS at E3 however I will be buying both but not at launch, never buy a console at launch give them a few months to work out the bugs first. 

Now Nintendo, show Super Smash Bros, Mario Kart, Mario Party, Zelda, and a Pok?mon (WiiU Collisiuem/Stadium like), and *cough* Sylveon's type *cough* and you win. I already own a WiiU I have just been waiting on games to come (ZombiU, NintendoLand, and Super Mario Bros Wii U were fun but need more)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> yeah, at this point i'm expecting nintendo to nail as well
> 
> maes hughs tried to perform a m$ transmutation and got killed in the process xD



Oh Hughes, WHHHYYYYYYY?! 



> If Nintendo shows of Xenoblade 2 tommorow...



Drop them bombs nintendo.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2013)

Keo, it's happening.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

You can tell that Sony was biding their time, as the ass whipping just went overboard . You could feel the hatred.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Rewatching versus over and over.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh Hughes, WHHHYYYYYYY?!
> 
> 
> 
> Drop them bombs nintendo.



Oh they will.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> New Rookie group with to debut with a French member.



THIS IS BEAUTY.  I thought I was too old for this shit.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> Oh please, YES!



Double yes pls.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

My best one yet


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> You can tell that Sony was biding their time, as the ass whipping just went overboard . You could feel the hatred.



They have channeled our hatred, Nintendo must do the same.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

JohnsonvilleMcgee said:


> Xbox One had some good games and a decent showing. Don't really care about the used game thing as I don't buy used games or sell my games, or the always on blah blah(I have good connection where I live). I only get Xbox for Halo. So I am getting Xbox One. I can't leave the MC hanging. Killer Instinct seems cool, Dead Rising 3 also would be a nice addition. TitanFall is iffy for me. Those are really the only thing that intrest me about Xbox One.
> 
> PS4 had a good showing as well. Don't care for Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy neither one ever struck me as fun(obvious opinion) Destiny makes me want the PS4, plus the $5 online thing is pretty nice. Plus it's $100 cheaper.
> 
> ...



desinty is multiplat iirc


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

the on microsoft fanboy at that press conference


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft did not learn clearly.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They have channeled our hatred, Nintendo must do the same.


The guarding walls to our living room have apparently been fortified.  They do NOT lack hatred.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> You can tell that Sony was biding their time, as the ass whipping just went overboard . You could feel the hatred.



Oh, that wasn't hatred.

Did you see the giant grins on their faces during those announcements? That was joy, my friend. Pure, evil joy. The kind of joy a 10-year-old child gets from crushing a beetle and watching it squish bloodily in between index finder and thumb.

That was a slaughter they relished in. And once they started... they didn't... _couldn't_... stop.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Microsoft did not learn clearly.



Microsoft probably didn't even know of the PS4's price.  They were likely expecting a similarly expensive console.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> New Rookie group with to debut with a French member.



LOOOL Sony


----------



## Motochika (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony why did I ever doubt you? I haven't felt this energized about a game system in years.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> My best one yet



mustang clearly not amused


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

Somebody add nintendo's logo to the guy falling in front.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> The guarding walls to our living room have apparently been fortified.  They do NOT lack hatred.



No it is festering to be released. 
YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS. 


Solaris said:


> Microsoft probably didn't even know of the PS4's price.  They were likely expecting a similarly expensive console.


There was nothing Sony had that could've justified going to where microsoft did. Meanwhile they put in a mandatory camera.

Anyway....



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

So can anyone tell me if you can play ps4 games you buy without the disc in the tray?

Was that made clear?


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

So like, what if we petitioned for 343 to make halo 5 for ps3 too?


----------



## 4000TMNT (Jun 11, 2013)

So how much to pay online for the PS4.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

​​​​​​
​


----------



## Sablés (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

4000TMNT said:


> So how much to pay online for the PS4.



5$ as far as i know


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

4000TMNT said:


> So how much to pay online for the PS4.


About $50 a year. Xbox Live is about $60 a year (although amazon has sales all the time that make it about $35 a year).


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

4000TMNT said:


> So how much to pay online for the PS4.



$5 a month for the full use of multi-player and (I'm assuming) DLC.

Media services are free.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

I think this transcends Ether. Jay-z at least had the takeover to fall back on, but what does Microsoft have? Completely slaughtered and robbed of their dignity.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Oh, that wasn't hatred.
> 
> Did you see the giant grins on their faces during those announcements? That was joy, my friend. Pure, evil joy. The kind of joy a 10-year-old child gets from crushing a beetle and watching it squish bloodily in between index finder and thumb.
> 
> That was a slaughter they relished in. And once they started... they didn't... _couldn't_... stop.


They started with the indies that Microsoft love to piss off and worked their way up.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You gotta pay for online play now. Confirmed by @Playstation twitter account.



well we cant have everything ,i say its a good compromise.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Oh, that wasn't hatred.
> 
> Did you see the giant grins on their faces during those announcements?


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

this was fun

here's me hoping for the good fortune of nintendo tomorrow

mission accomplished, over and out


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> well we cant have everything ,i say its a good compromise.



Idt people should really care considering most games aren't fun online anyway atm.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

serious though.

Somebody add Nintendo to that "Super hot fire" image.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

**


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, the PS4 can be cheaper because it is not going to ship with that Kinect rip off.



<PlayStation?Camera > 
Product name PlayStation?Camera 
Color Jet Black 
Recommended retail price US$ 59, Canada$ 59, € 49, and ? 44 
External dimension Approx. 186mm ? 27mm ? 27mm (width ? height ? depth) 
(tentative) 
Weight Approx. 183g (tentative) 
Video pixel (Maximum) 1280 ? 800 pixel ? 2 
Video frame rate 1280?800 pixel @ 60fps


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Dash (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'M TAPPING OUT!
I'M TAPPING OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Ah, the PS4 can be cheaper because it is not going to ship with that Kinect rip off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart, no one gives a shit about those 2 anyway.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

I dont think you  have to sub to play online,i think it was for the extra gaming feautures,the library and the other stuff plus offers.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Smart, no one gives a shit about those 2 anyway.


Casuals loooooove Kinect. But you're right that they probably don't give a shit about Playstation Camera.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

misao said:


> this was fun
> 
> here's me hoping for the good fortune of nintendo tomorrow
> 
> mission accomplished, over and out





zenieth said:


> serious though.
> 
> Somebody add Nintendo to that "Super hot fire" image.


Come on Reggie. 
That's not the sign of help, that's the butcher coming to cook the remains.


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Ah, the PS4 can be cheaper because it is not going to ship with that Kinect rip off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then idiots at Microsoft should have made the Kinect optional instead of making that piece of crap mandatory. Not only would it have killed the privacy invasion fiasco but the price could also be lower.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Well no doubt I'm getting the PS4. Will be pre-ordering on Amazon.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> I dont think you  have to sub to play online,i think it was for the extra gaming feautures,the library and the other stuff plus offers.



Says right there. Right from the Playstation Twitter account. You will pay for online or you will play videogames ALONE.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Reggie knew.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2013)

E3!
E3!
E3!

It's only a conference.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

But I can't NOT get Smash Bros 

Oh woe is me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

OK. Fuck it. Sony you've won me over with KH3 & ffXV alone!!!!!

Oh my god the tears all over my eyes from watching the trailers somebody hold me!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Roll up a finish the beast boys.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Ah, the PS4 can be cheaper because it is not going to ship with that Kinect rip off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you don't need it unless you want motion control games. Xbox One forces you to have Kinect. So that fact is moot.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> OK. Fuck it. Sony you've won me over with KH3 & ffXV alone!!!!!
> 
> Oh my god the tears all over my eyes from watching the trailers somebody hold me!!!!!!!!



The feels... I know


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo were already trolling. Bring on tomorrow.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Says right there. Right from the Playstation Twitter account. You will pay for online or you will play videogames ALONE.



Oh, I see where I misunderstood,still the wording can give a few optimistic ideas.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Eh, I don't mind it too much actually. 

PS+ is cheap as balls and gives you a shitton of free games anyways. 

Speaking of cheap games, it's your move Valve.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

I honestly completely forgot about Valve.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Where's Khris? I told that boy that publishers or whatever don't dictate the direction of a platform holder like sony on a whim, i told that boy


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not going to lie. I shed a tear. Will definitely pay for PS+ and will definitely get it at launch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

I just woke up, what did Sony announce?

Wait, better yet: where can I see Sony's conferance?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

KINGDOM HEARTS 3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

The people have spoken. 

New Rookie group with to debut with a French member.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?
> 
> Wait, better yet: where can I see it?



That they are not Microsoft.

Also Versus and KH3. 

Minor details.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?
> 
> Wait, better yet: where can I see Sony's conferance?



The death of the Xbox One.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?



ZA       WARUDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3xKbPooKAo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtLkym8-RXU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ht-0Hne4EU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?
> 
> Wait, better yet: where can I see it?



Oddworld remake
FFXV
KH 3
Destiny (Borderlands: Bungie edition)
Watch Dogs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful. :rofl 

I want to see more gifs of Wii U raping the shit out of the XBone once Nintendo delivers the death blow tomorrow.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Saudi Arabia is the country most likely to buy an Xbox one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Poor Chief. We're sorry Bungie couldn't take you.


----------



## tgre (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?
> 
> Wait, better yet: where can I see Sony's conferance?



you missed one of the greatest beatdowns in videogame history


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS 3



Quick with the set there Slick...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Of course. I'm the biggest KH fan on the forums.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Saudi Arabia is the country most likely to buy an Xbox one.



No way in hell. 24 hour online camera spying on women? I am actually surprised there hasn't been a "fatwa" about this yet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

some one need to edit this one.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2013)

Only 75%?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Why isn't this 95% for PS4 yet? That 12% must be ridiculously retarded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

So, what are you guys buying on launch? 

For me, it's going to be Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

I could imagine the soon to come 180 of news coverage for the ps4,everyone is going to go BUCK WILD


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up, what did Sony announce?
> 
> Wait, better yet: where can I see Sony's conferance?



Watch Taken 2 Online


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> So, what are you guys buying on launch?
> 
> For me, it's going to be Watch_Dogs.



Oh man. *A lot *


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Battlefield and Watch Dogs

Most excited for KH3 and Star Wars Battlefront though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

...What ever happened to the giraffe?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Is there a list of awesomeness compared both consoles?

Cuz if there isnt I might make one...


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2013)

So what games are exclusive to the Xbox One?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh wow Sony  
FF XV and KHIII look amazing.

Where can I view their entire conferance?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> ...What ever happened to the giraffe?



They accidentally slaughtered it alongside MS.

Or the giraffe is busy eating the organic remains of MS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo has to do this to Microsoft tommorow morning. Sony will be fine. 



In fact, someone replace with the usual microsoft suspects please.


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Watch Taken 2 Online





Scizor said:


> Oh wow Sony
> FF XV and KHIII look amazing.
> 
> Where can I view their entire conferance?



This man got you.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Watch Taken 2 Online



Thank you! =D

Note to self: conference*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> They accidentally slaughtered it alongside MS.
> 
> Or the giraffe is busy eating the organic remains of MS.



It's stomping on what's left.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

perfect xboxone troll

Step 1: buy xbone
Step 2: buy all used games
Step 3: at the end of xbone's life cycle sell system and tons of games on a site like craigslist
Step 4:


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

valerian said:


> So what games are exclusive to the Xbox One?



Halo, Dead Rising, Killer Instinct, Forza, and Ryse: Son of Rome.

I think thats it.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

We need a Madara panel edit for Sony


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> They accidentally slaughtered it alongside MS.
> 
> Or the giraffe is busy eating the organic remains of MS.



Why would the giraffe dew that? They don't have the intense cheesy taste of new Doritos Jacked?.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

I honestly can't imagine what Nintendo could do to even put a scratch on Sony after today.  MS?  Not hard to crush them but Sony?  They just knocked out out of the ball park.  Best E3 conference I've ever seen.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Why would the giraffe dew that? They don't have the intense cheesy taste of new Doritos Jacked?.



Ah yes, excuse me, I forgot giraffes don't eat shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd like to see Nintendo and Sony peacefully co-exist this console generation. After that failure of a reveal and conference by Microsoft, I think I'd like to see them sit it out this generation and think about what they've done.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo has to do this to Microsoft tommorow morning. Sony will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, someone replace with the usual microsoft suspects please.



Xenoblade 2
Smash bros 4
Pikmin 4
Bayonetta 2
Pokemon

If they can get some good exclusives they'll be set for now,  they'll go head to head with Sony. Considering they can steal some multi-play from ps3/360.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Best E3 conference I've ever seen.



Honestly this.

They came with the intention of winning over potential buyers and did so on a outrageous scale.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Yo guys it cant be finished. Can anyone link me any game shows on the internet, or anything that or talking about the ps4 reveal?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I honestly can't imagine what Nintendo could do to even put a scratch on Sony after today.  MS?  Not hard to crush them but Sony?  They just knocked out out of the ball park.  Best E3 conference I've ever seen.



Idk, announce all multi-platform games shown also to be on Wii U?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yo guys it cant be finished. Can anyone link me any game shows on the internet, or anything that or talking about the ps4 reveal?



I've got nothing.

Maybe we'll see some tomorrow after Nintendo's conference.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'd like to see Nintendo and Sony peacefully co-exist this console generation. After that failure of a reveal and conference by Microsoft, I think I'd like to see them sit it out this generation and think about what they've done.



I personally would like that. 

But I think the Wii U will meet fierce competition from xbox One now that it is targeted towards casuals as well.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2013)

sig updated for relevancy


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2013)

MGSV Phantom Pain isn't exclusive to the Xbox One, is it? Because that'd be kick in the balls to PS fans.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yo guys it cant be finished. Can anyone link me any game shows on the internet, or anything that or talking about the ps4 reveal?



You should have stayed up for the night, man  This night was fucking glorious


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You should have stayed up for the night, man  This night was fucking glorious



No i watched it all. Looking for game shows like they do On IGN, GT, Escapist, etc...

or podcasts...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

valerian said:


> MGSV Phantom Pain isn't exclusive to the Xbox One, is it? Because that'd be kick in the balls to PS fans.



PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360, Xbox One



Goova said:


> No i watched it all. Looking for game shows like they do On IGN, GT, Escapist, etc...
> 
> or podcasts...



Give the poor guys a break. They've been at this all day. Now's the time for sleep for them.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

valerian said:


> MGSV Phantom Pain isn't exclusive to the Xbox One, is it? Because that'd be kick in the balls to PS fans.



Nope, it's multiplatform.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I personally would like that.
> 
> But I think the Wii U will meet fierce competition from xbox One now that it is targeted towards casuals as well.



I think Steambox is a greater threat to Nintendo.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360, Xbox One
> 
> 
> 
> Give the poor guys a break. They've been at this all day. Now's the time for sleep for them.



Oh thank god.


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony's conference wasn't that great without Microsoft. Microsoft dug a hole so deep and Sony literally murdered them by using their own practices against them. As a stand-alone conference, it was a solid 7.5/10. Not the greatest E3 conference ever as many claim. People cheered and applauded Sony for standing to policies that have been standard for the past 20 yrs. If Microsoft hadn't done all that bullshit with the DRM, Sony would have never mentioned all the counter Microsoft practices and their conference would look good rather than great.

Sony can thank Microsoft for its great conference.

399$ is a good price though.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Idk, announce all multi-platform games shown also to be on Wii U?



That'd be great against Microsoft.  How would that hurt the PS4 though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagura (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I honestly can't imagine what Nintendo could do to even put a scratch on Sony after today.



Price cut + Start up the hype train for they're exclusives i.e. Smash Bros, Zelda etc.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Probably the best one so far.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __


We need a Madara edit for Sony damn it!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

So basically this is repeating Gamecube/ps2/xbox 1 era?

With Star Wars battlefront, KH3, FF15, and all this other shit, it looks like the gen or games that should have came after the Ps2 era


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why isn't this 95% for PS4 yet? That 12% must be ridiculously retarded.



Probably the Microsoft alts at work again.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony wins. SONY FUCKING WINS!!!! Screw the Xbone. PS4 is where I'm at. No restrictions and the final game of one of my favorite series has finally been announced for it (KH3). And 100 bucks cheaper than the Xbone. Take my money Sony.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I honestly can't imagine what Nintendo could do to even put a scratch on Sony after today.  MS?  Not hard to crush them but Sony?  They just knocked out out of the ball park.  Best E3 conference I've ever seen.


Nintendo's strategy isn't to win however it's coexist (take it how you will), It knows the WiiU will be peoples second console of choice. Pretty sure all Nintendo was wondering who will be accompanying the living room with the WiiU. And Ps4 it is. As long as you buy their shit, and most gamer does as we live off their first party line up, they're content. 

So with all this said and done Sony is just looking at Nintendo and going "You want the pleasure of finishing Microsoft?"


Patchouli said:


> I'd like to see Nintendo and Sony peacefully co-exist this console generation. After that failure of a reveal and conference by Microsoft, I think I'd like to see them sit it out this generation and think about what they've done.


Domination by Japan here we come. 



ensoriki said:


> Xenoblade 2
> Smash bros 4
> Pikmin 4
> Bayonetta 2
> ...


Not if EA has anything to say about it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIFrTNfgN5o[/YOUTUBE]

This is more or less one of my friends right now.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

"I bet it on the new age"


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 11, 2013)

Tis a great day for gamers. 

But man, it'll take some effort to get the KH story on lockdown when 3 comes out. Never bought any of the canon spin off shit. Only 1 and 2.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2013)

So on Gametrailers Facebook page they have a poll running asking "which console has had the best E3 so far".

215 people have voted for X-Box One and 3,995 have voted for Playstation 4. 

It's about 18.6:1 in in favor of Playstation 4.

For every one person who liked the X-box One more, there are more than 18 people who liked Sony's offering more.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'd like to see Nintendo and Sony peacefully co-exist this console generation. After that failure of a reveal and conference by Microsoft, I think I'd like to see them sit it out this generation and think about what they've done.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Tis a great day for gamers.
> 
> But man, it'll take some effort to get the KH story on lockdown when 3 comes out. Never bought any of the canon spin off shit. Only 1 and 2.



Do yourself a favor.

Just read the wiki.

And then read it again because it makes no damned sense the first time. Hell, it barely makes any sort of sense the second time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

What Microsoft is thinking of right now after the Sony Conference. 






SternRitter said:


> Tis a great day for gamers.
> 
> But man, it'll take some effort to get the KH story on lockdown when 3 comes out. Never bought any of the canon spin off shit. Only 1 and 2.



Gametrailers has a timeline that explains things a bit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh god, can you imagine if the fucking Wii U manages to beat the Xbox One after tomorrow's event?

I may literally die of laughter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Oh god, can you imagine if the fucking Wii U manages to beat the Xbox One after tomorrow's event?
> 
> I may literally die of laughter.



You mean after this. 




Fuck yeah I can.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2013)

If I ever own an X-box One, it will be because I won it in a bag of chips.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Oh god, can you imagine if the fucking Wii U manages to beat the Xbox One after tomorrow's event?
> 
> I may literally die of laughter.



It's inevitable at this point.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Neogaf is Dead........


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

I really, really want FF14 RR. Anyone else? Sorry, but that game looks amazing, people should be talking about it


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> Neogaf is Dead........



An acceptable loss?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm trying to pre-order mine now, don't know if i should do it through amazon or gamestop tho

the price is a steal and considering i only have to renew my PS+ on the 31st of december, this is a no brainer for me


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> An acceptable loss?


I think sony droped to many bombs towards the end let's hope Nintendo delivers


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Mirror's Edge is confirmed for PC, PS4, and Xbox One.



Gino said:


> Neogaf is Dead........



Couldn't handle the hype.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> Neogaf is Dead........



The butthurt of the MS fanboys and the raging boners of the Sony fanboys were so immense that they became their own entity inside of neogaf, eventually colliding, causing a massive buttwank-splosion, and ultimately, shutting down gaf. 



Patchouli said:


> Mirror's Edge is confirmed for PC, PS4, and Xbox One.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> I think sony droped to many bombs towards the end let's hope Nintendo delivers





Well they're clearly not going to help microsoft. 


Shirker said:


> The butthurt of the MS fanboys and the raging boners of the Sony fanboys were so immense that they became their own entity inside of neogaf, eventually colliding, causing a massive buttwank-splosion, and ultimately, shutting down gaf.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2013)

i wasnt in this thread during it, but you all did point out how sasuke is now a street racer, right? :v


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 11, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Tis a great day for gamers.
> 
> But man, it'll take some effort to get the KH story on lockdown when 3 comes out. Never bought any of the canon spin off shit. Only 1 and 2.



I never did either, but I just watched the cutscenes on youtube so I wasn't completely lost. I wasn't buying several different systems for side games, though they were all important to the main story.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> i wasnt in this thread during it, but you all did point out how sasuke is now a street racer, right? :v



Only me and some other guy. Not a lot of people noticed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

ps4 is not region locked, man i love this console already


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Mirror's Edge is confirmed for PC, PS4, and Xbox One.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't handle the hype.


Still haven't played the first mirrors edge. 


Too much at one time.


Shirker said:


> The butthurt of the MS fanboys and the raging boners of the Sony fanboys were so immense that they became their own entity inside of neogaf, eventually colliding, causing a massive buttwank-splosion, and ultimately, shutting down gaf.


!


ShadowReij said:


> Well they're clearly not going to help microsoft.



Nothing can help Microshaft


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> i wasnt in this thread during it, but you all did point out how sasuke is now a street racer, right? :v



Yeah, Sasuke is now in NFS. Little whore is everywhere now a days.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

fuck man, im getting ps4 day 1 if i can get a job


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ps4 is not region locked, man i love this console already



Jeebus. I was of the persuasion that the PS4 was on equal footing with the Wii-U. With this, I'm starting to think it's a step _above_ it. 

.........

These guys are just being plain relentless, now.

Sony: "FAWK *YOU* MICROSOFT! BAM, NO DRM"
Nintendo: "Yeah, screw you, Microso--"
Sony: "FAWK YOU *TOO*, NINTENDO! BAM, NO REGION-LOCK!"


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Neogaf


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> Neogaf



Man, people put an unreal amount of effort into this gifs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking bastards so fast :~


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> Nothing can help Microshaft



And they'll do it smiling. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

^^Nintenodoooooo has to bring it:WOW


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo has to finish E3 the right way. By finishing off mircosoft.  




No dreamcast. People liked you. There's a special place for the Xbox One.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Neogaf said:


> _
> Whey Sony announced the price - cheaper for a more powerful console - *they  performed some sort of soul-rendering spirit death upon Microsoft,  leaving MS wandering the purgatories between the seven circles of Hell,  tormented forever by the memory of Sony completely and utterly tearing  them a new arsehole with such ferocity, it created a black hole.*_



........


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

And if this morning pans out the way we hope it'll get just a little bit bigger.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

I did missed a lot of things on Sony conference but from what I am reading right now seems like they are right on track.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

As far as the hardware and its features, yeah, it's definitely killin' it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl

It's going to be a very long and dark E3 for microsoft.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ps4 is not region locked, man i love this console already



I can still port my Nippon gamzu


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's go.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## hadou (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JIHs7DwuKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Just saw the Sony conference. 

Lawdamercy.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Gametrailers has a timeline that explains things a bit.



Tried reading that a few times and it still confuses the shit out of me  I'll get there eventually though. 

Can't believe im missing out on killer fucking instinct man!


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIFrTNfgN5o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is more or less one of my friends right now.



All them delicious tears.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Destiny is surprisingly my favorite game of the show so far. 

I don't want to be this into it, but the game looks absolutely sublime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2013)

Why Microsoft..why


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Destiny is surprisingly my favorite game of the show so far.
> 
> I don't want to be this into it, but the game looks absolutely sublime.



yeah i'm not even a fps guy and i really liked it

i also liked titanfall but i would've preferred it a 3rd person shooter


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

does anybody remember this guy:



?

oh lord, how that backfired


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> does anybody remember this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

> Why did they call it the Xbox One? Because when you see it, you turn 1 degree and walk away.



This is a comment on Youtube 

Anyways, I still too excited to sleep. Am staying up until Nintendo conference


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]

Sony's warface defies anatomy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh man, CEO Kaz Hirai is having a field day. 



> People talk about Nintendo at E3 like they are a third political party in a US Election


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

So, to put it simply, Xboxone did the same mistake ps3 did at launch if not worse.
Ps4 is miles more appealing to me for the buy. 
What the heck happen to Versus 13 turning into ff15 , will ti come for ps3 as well ?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So, to put it simply, Xboxone did the same mistake ps3 did at launch if not worse.
> Ps4 is miles more appealing to me for the buy.
> What the heck happen to Versus 13 turning into ff15 , will ti come for ps3 as well ?



After tossing their old CEO onto the streets, Square-Enix is probably focused on damage control. Which means pushing out that last XIII game and getting the hell away from that series, even if it means renaming Versus. 

And yes, it's PS3 and PS4.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> After tossing their old CEO onto the streets, Square-Enix is probably focused on damage control.



Good he pretty much made Square Enix look like shit these past several years.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

put this in the ps4 thread but ill put it here as well
PS4 hard drive confirmed upgradable


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Good he pretty much made Square Enix look like shit these past several years.



No kidding. But as I said in my , the dark days are behind us. 



cnorwood said:


> put this in the ps4 thread but ill put it here as well
> PS4 hard drive confirmed upgradable



Even Yoshida's twitter avatar is adorable. :33


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo better further mutilate Microsoft.

I have not been this excited for video games and consoles in a long time. This makes me want to try to find a job before college and work for the PS4.

I may consider buying a Wii U as well.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, think I just spotted some important news on Yoshida's twitter.



From what I gather, that means you can do basic functions like updating your PS4 and watching streams without subscribing to PS+.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

It seems if you guys have any questions, go ask Yoshida on Twitter. He seems to be active right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

What I'm wondering the most about is what you're supposed to do with the physical PS3 games you have now. If you wanna upgrade to the PS4 is there any way to keep playing those PS3 games, or do you simply need to keep your PS3?

Also, good morning. After 5 hours of sleep I'm ready to go again.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What I'm wondering the most about is what you're supposed to do with the physical PS3 games you have now. If you wanna upgrade to the PS4 is there any way to keep playing those PS3 games, or do you simply need to keep your PS3?
> 
> Also, good morning. After 5 hours of sleep I'm ready to go again.



Morning, and gnite.

Gonna be up again in 5 hours for the Nintendo Direct thing.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What I'm wondering the most about is what you're supposed to do with the physical PS3 games you have now. If you wanna upgrade to the PS4 is there any way to keep playing those PS3 games, or do you simply need to keep your PS3?
> 
> Also, good morning. After 5 hours of sleep I'm ready to go again.



im pretty sure they said they expect people to keep their ps3s like people did with their ps2s


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Hm, that makes sense. At least they made it pretty cheap at $400. I feel no "need" to trade in my PS3 towards it (I have waaaay more than enough money to purchase a PS4 right now), it just would've been convenient to be able to play all my PS games on one system.  

But I don't mind keeping my PS3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

you just gotta keep it, there's no native BC, BC will be done through gaikai

and there's no news of additional peripheral that would enable native BC (i think the production costs would be too great) so yeah, hang on to them discs and ps3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, did Square Enix ever do any follow-up and say if FFXV and KH3 were Sony exclusive or not?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

my ps3 will be in my living room as blu ray player and my ps4 in my room since i spend more time in my room


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, did Square Enix ever do any follow-up and say if FFXV and KH3 were Sony exclusive or not?



i don't think there's any official news on that, but i read posts saying that they are sony exclusive just not ps4 exclusive, as in they're gonna be on ps3 and 4 but i'd take that with the biggest grain of salt


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting some new furnishings soon anyway, so I'll make sure to get some stuff that has enough space for all of my consoles.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Pretty sure the current info on SE stuff is...

FFXV --> PS3/PS4
KH3 --> PS4

We'll see how things unfold over the next few weeks. But I wouldn't count on seeing these two titles on anything other than Sony consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i don't think there's any official news on that, but i read posts saying that they are sony exclusive just not ps4 exclusive, as in they're gonna be on ps3 and 4 but i'd take that with the biggest grain of salt



Oh well, it matters little since I'm getting a PS4 regardless.

It's just funny because the few remaining Xbox fans are still hoping it's multiplat because Sony didn't explicitly state "PS3/PS4 exclusive" at the end of the trailers.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

they might end up multiplat, the fact that they didn't use the word "exclusive" at all at the presentation seems telling, so those xbox fans have that to hang on to

nonetheless ps4 will boast the superior version as it seems it's the console it's being developed for and benefitting from having better hardware

also, was i the only one that noticed how many multiplats used the ps4 as their go to choice? i saw most games being showcased with the use of the dualshock4, this bodes well for the system's version of said multiplat games


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2013)

It does seem a bit strange they haven't mention what platforms they're coming to, I mean other third parties did it straight after when their games were revealed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I think we'll get a lot more details today since Square Enix is having their own press conference today (I think? I know they're doing something today).


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

What time does Nintendo start for Eastern time?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What time does Nintendo start for Eastern time?



*Has this rumour been discussed yet*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo better bring their fucking A game, because I still have an elevated heart rate from Sony's conference last night.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Have we got official pics yet of the PS4? I don't see any disk tray, power button, cable inputs or vents


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Just woke up. Anything I miss since the great bloodbath?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

valerian said:


> It does seem a bit strange they haven't mention what platforms they're coming to, I mean other third parties did it straight after when their games were revealed.



there's the possibility that they are still in negotiation and sony's trying to secure it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just woke up. Anything I miss since the great bloodbath?



Nah just diggin grave


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Turn your sound up to max and listen. Just listen:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9bC4iBMz-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Go here to just keep it on auto repeat:
Watch Taken 2 Online


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

If only cartridges make a comeback 

EDIT: Haven't slept yet. 

Did great on my midterm though


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just woke up. Anything I miss since the great bloodbath?



Me too. This was the best part I've come to so far.

[YOUTUBE]stiYAbaJY1w[/YOUTUBE]

One of the main reasons why I chose PS3 over 360 was free online pay and now they make PSN the second XBOX Live, which is a minus for me, but I've been a PS+ member for over half a year and came to love the service so I'd probably be subscribing to it on PS4 anyway.

I'm sold on PS4. They're winning this gen by a landslide.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlkZNNaYBro[/YOUTUBE]
:rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

So I don't *HAVE* to connect the camera right?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I don't *HAVE* to connect the camera right?



Shouldn't you be on the midterm?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Done with that bitch


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

- PS4's design is starting to glow up on me.
- Used games welcome
- Killzone 4
- FF15
- Infamous Second Son
- Watch Dogs
- PS4 Playstation Plus
- Indie Games
- And many games to expect.
- AND IT COSTS* ?349*

A lot of positive things from Sony and I totally look forward to buy and play PS4 one day!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 11, 2013)

Any person who buys xbone gets some respect from me for being brave, but they're also fucking stupid.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn, that's sweet.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Damn, that's sweet.



They demoed it on a PS4


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 Interface Video

[YOUTUBE]6mTFOVQsjB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

About my question guys


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> About my question guys



PS4 you don't need it. Doesn't even come with the console.
Xbone, you need it but you can pause it and it'll listen to just Xbox on or some BS. I don't think even the MS guys know what the hell is going on there.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> PS4 you don't need it. Doesn't even come with the console.
> Xbone, you need it but you can pause it and it'll listen to just Xbox on or some BS. I don't think even the MS guys know what the hell is going on there.



Apparently it does.. 

Scroll down....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> - PS4's design is starting to glow up on me.
> - Used games welcome
> - Killzone 4
> - FF15
> ...



You forgot some stuff.

-around 100% or more, more powerful then anything else besides PC.
-KH3
-UI is amazing, cross game chat or just chat anytime across anything.
- Upload vids of anything at any time
- download games and play or do anything else while you do that, or play that game while you download
-choose to download single player or multiplayer versions of the game, for less money then the whole
-1886
-Knack
-Puppeteer(looks like next gen LBP)
-Driving games of course if you like that, and even free Drive Club brand new immediately on Ps plus
-All 3rd party games
-comes with Mic
-Gaikai, streams ps3 games and probably ps4 and ps2/vita games to your consoles or handheld
-no region lock
-upgradeable harddrive
-not always online
-20 new playstation 1st party titles by the end of 2014(expect LBP, God of war, etc)


----------



## Roman (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> PS4 Interface Video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6mTFOVQsjB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 is 100 dollars more expensive for europeans, even though (with the exception of germany) our economy is far worse than the USA's.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, did Square Enix ever do any follow-up and say if FFXV and KH3 were Sony exclusive or not?



no, Sony did post this though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> PS4 is 100 dollars more expensive for europeans, even though (with the exception of germany) our economy is far worse than the USA's.



prices never translate the same due to taxation reasons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> PS4 is 100 dollars more expensive for europeans, even though (with the exception of germany) our economy is far worse than the USA's.



I know that feel. I wish can get it for exactly $399 too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]POEr--Fph04[/YOUTUBE]


These are basically my thoughts as well. I thought that Sony was too lacking in the content area to be considered a great conference. Making fun of Microsoft for being retarded and not allowing basic features is cool and all but them allowing those basic features isn't a reason for praise, only in contrast to Microsoft does it look good. The price tag was the high point and why my friend and I are going to preorder it. 

Overall I'd give Sony a A-. A bit above mid-level in terms of games, great price and a few bonus points for mocking Microsoft so openly. If they had showed The Last Guardian then they'd have gotten an A.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> I know that feel. I wish can get it for exactly $399 too.



you can, it's not region locked. buy an american one, you just gonna have to pay for P&P


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

Do people honestly still expecting Last Guardian to come....


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you can, it's not region locked. buy an american one, you just gonna have to pay for P&P



I'm gonna end up paying just as much for shipping, and its 99% likely to get stolen by customs here.

Yes, I said stolen. In portugal, customs literally steals packages that come in from outside the european union and they DON'T EVEN FUCKING CALL YOU so you know they're sitting there. After a month or so, they are auctioned off.

I can't wait to haul my ass out of this piece of shit country.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm gonna end up paying just as much for shipping, and its 99% likely to get stolen by customs here.
> 
> Yes, I said stolen. In portugal, customs literally steals packages that come in from outside the european union and they DON'T EVEN FUCKING CALL YOU so you know they're sitting there. After a month or so, they are auctioned off.
> 
> I can't wait to haul my ass out of this piece of shit country.


Same in Greece man, wtf is going


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you can, it's not region locked. buy an american one, you just gonna have to pay for P&P



I will just have to calculate the difference. They inflate prices like crazy for new gadgets for NO APPARENT REASON  

I shit you not, the Iphone 5 was around $1800 for the first week 

Than it dropped to $750 the next week. I mean wtf?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Do people honestly still expecting Last Guardian to come....


After seeing other vaporware like KH3 and FFVersusXIII(now XV) this E3 I got my hopes up

Until they actually confirm that its still coming or that its officially dead they'll receive my spite.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Sick as Versus....I mean XV gif i had to put down in my s ig


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo Direct in 3 hours. Come on Metroid.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

My first thought of FFXV was that Final Fantasy went mafia on us.

Anyone else think that the intro music for all the Sony guys was just an obnoxious attempt to make them seem hip?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

TLG might show up at TGS. Believe.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> TLG might show up at TGS. Believe.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGVQJKgqgY8[/YOUTUBE]

I'll try to hold out hope. I care more about TLG than anything else shown this E3.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> My first thought of FFXV was that Final Fantasy went mafia on us.
> 
> Anyone else think that the intro music for all the Sony guys was just an obnoxious attempt to make them seem hip?



You can't shoot bullets at a warship anymore, man. Sony's conference is unmatched this year.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You can't shoot bullets at a warship anymore, man. Sony's conference is unmatched this year.


I thought they did a great job. Doesn't mean they're exempt from criticism.

Sony: A-
EA: B
Microsoft: C-

Didn't watch Ubisoft's press conference. Read the reactions to it on here and it was basically how I thought it would be, just a bunch of stuff we already knew about without anything really exciting. I would guess my score of their conference would be somewhere in the C's.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't wait for Nintendo. I sincerely hope we get a decent SSB reveal.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I can't wait for Nintendo. I sincerely hope we get a decent SSB reveal.


Considering their history with SSB reveals we don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> PS4 is 100 dollars more expensive for europeans, even though (with the exception of germany) our economy is far worse than the USA's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2013)

So I finished watching a recording of the sony conference and they pretty much destroyed M$. On the down side I'm not feeling the design of the ps4, it looks like a dvd player and I also heard you need to pay for this ps+ subscription to play multiplayer? hope it's not true.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Good                  morning


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I can't wait for Nintendo. I sincerely hope we get a decent SSB reveal.



me too. and i'm actually quite curious about pokemon x and y.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Pokemon X-Files and Y-Files.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank god for re-broadcasting


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Y-Files.



Chuckled. Repped.

edit: can't rep you? almost infracted you by mistake D:


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Pokemon X-Files and Y-Files.



haha


----------



## KidTony (Jun 11, 2013)

missed the conferences because of work, but i heard sony assraped microsoft with no lube, no condom, and a 12 inch dick.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

i know that with everybody wanting the big guns a lot of people ignored the indies, but the indie segment of the ps4 was one of my favorite moments in this e3 so far

i'm so hyped for Secret Ponchos, i want this game so bad


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AIqqKcNwf8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting a PS4 for sure.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

So regarding the PS+ requirement for online multiplayer, can I just get one of those subscription cards instead of paying with a credit card?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> So regarding the PS+ requirement for online multiplayer, can I just get one of those subscription cards instead of paying with a credit card?



This generation does it, next generation will surely do the same. Gotta say, it's shit that they did this, they gained so much good faith from all the non shitty DRM restrictions that they saw an opening for one bullshit move without bitching from the populace since it's a minor thing in the bigger picture.

Still a sign of the shitty aspect of the industry.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I always counted on my ps3 to play online when my gold subscriptions ended; so I'm pretty disappointed that I have to pay now. I really don't care about the benefits of PS+ either, to be honest. I just want free online. Eh, maybe I'll care when it comes out. 

It's pretty clever how they seemed to have underplayed it in their conference, too lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

in which website nintendo going to show their stuff?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 11, 2013)

When it comes right down to it, PS+ will cost almost the same as an Xbox Live Gold Membership at $60 over the course of 12 months.  So when I do get a PS4 I'll hold off on it and make the most of my 360 that I can.  At least the Wii U's online is still free.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 11, 2013)

So are there still tools clinging to the idea that Xbone has games? Because if 360 isn't already a clear indication, then there's no hope and they hate freedom and video games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So are there still tools clinging to the idea that Xbone has games? Because if 360 isn't already a clear indication, then there's no hope and they hate freedom and video games.



Apparently KH3 and FF15 aren't enough to shit on the Xbone. Apparently the rest of the games aren't enough to shit on Xbone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> It's pretty clever how they seemed to have underplayed it in their conference, too lol.



Well, obviously.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So are there still tools clinging to the idea that Xbone has games? Because if 360 isn't already a clear indication, then there's no hope and they hate freedom and video games.



Well, of course it has games. I'm just gonna play those games on the PC or wait in contempt that the interesting exclusive ones will come out to the PC also.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So are there still tools clinging to the idea that Xbone has games? Because if 360 isn't already a clear indication, then there's no hope and they hate freedom and video games.


HALO FIVESSSS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

People can deny it all they want, but the Xbox One had some games that looked really goddamn fun. Also, apparently the Ryse showing was extremely dumbed down so the player couldn't lose, and the game is supposed to not be as QTE-centric as they made it look.

The problem is everything else. Not the games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

I just realized that there was no Valve whatsoever yet again. Why must you torment me, Gaben?



Death-kun said:


> People can deny it all they want, but the Xbox One had some games that looked really goddamn fun. Also, apparently the Ryse showing was extremely dumbed down so the player couldn't lose, and the game is supposed to not be as QTE-centric as they made it look.
> 
> The problem is everything else. Not the games.



The fanboy blood is still boiling, let them have their fun. Not every time where they have such a glaring advantage over their direct competitor.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> People can deny it all they want, but the Xbox One had some games that looked really goddamn fun. Also, apparently the Ryse showing was extremely dumbed down so the player couldn't lose, and the game is supposed to not be as QTE-centric as they made it look.
> 
> The problem is everything else. Not the games.


You're right in that the problem is not the games shown, as if we're being reasonable with our expectations of a launch line-up/window then they've exceeded expectations. People are giving Sony too much credit for including something that is standard fair. Its like praising someone for being a decent human being because someone else is a scumbag.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fanboy blood is still boiling, let them have their fun. Not every time where they have such a glaring advantage over their direct competitor.



Even I'm swept up into the pandemonium, but I won't deny that the other conferences had good stuff to show. Even Microsoft. Like I said, the problem is Microsoft itself. Not the games. 

Sony's conference was an A+ in my book, though. They did everything right, in my opinion. Showed a fuck ton of games, showed the system, spent less than 20 minutes on all the buzzwords and social/casual crap, outlined their policies going into the next gen, etc.. The only disappointing thing is having to pay for online, but it's chump change since I make $60+ in just one work day. $60 and I'm set for the entire year, having access to the plethora of good shit Playstation Plus has.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2013)

so you really do have to pay for online on ps4 fuck that shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> so you really do have to pay for online on ps4 fuck that shit.



$5 per month, or $60 per year. Along with the typical multiplayer that's already free, we also get access to all of the Playstation Plus stuff.

To be fair, that $60 pays for itself just because of the constantly changing list of "free" instant games that Sony offers. Most people that go with PS+ already are extremely happy that they did.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> People can deny it all they want, but the Xbox One had some games that looked really goddamn fun. Also, apparently the Ryse showing was extremely dumbed down so the player couldn't lose, and the game is supposed to not be as QTE-centric as they made it look.
> 
> The problem is everything else. Not the games.



I liked titanfall and if it was a third person shooter instead of fps i would be hurting about it being timed xbox exclusive

killer instinct looked great

ryse has the atmosphere and aesthetics but the gameplay was mediocre, qte's everywhere and limited animations for combat and even qte's itself, i got bored of it so quick, with that said, if the gameplay was up to par that could've been another game that i'd be hurting about

xbox conference was actually pretty solid gaming wise, it's just, all the wrong business decisions and also, how long are they gonna put quality games for it when they're fighting to be the hub of the living room?


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> $5 per month, or $60 per year. Along with the typical multiplayer that's already free, we also get access to all of the Playstation Plus stuff.
> 
> To be fair, that $60 pays for itself just because of the constantly changing list of "free" instant games that Sony offers. Most people that go with PS+ already are extremely happy that they did.



I think its important to note that the + is for three platforms so if you own all three then you are swimming in games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony was B-, the first half was fucking boring, Assassin's Creed 4 show was a trainwreck and the paid online is crap but everything else was pretty good or decent when the games started rolling.

Microsoft was C+ since they only showed games from beginning to end, their plan was to show all the social/TV bullshit outside E3 and just focus on games which was a good plan. Best introductory game of E3 too and Titanfall looks like the best game of E3 for me. Not enough exclusives or gameplay shown though. Plus Dead Rising 3 forgot to laugh at itself.

EA was D+. Garden Warfare was cute and Mirror's Edge 2/Titanfall was awesome and that's it.

Ubisoft was C+ish. Rayman Legends, Watch Dogs, Tom Clancy's game and South Park finding a new home.

Konami was shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

OK, I am ready for Nintendo.... Lets do this


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2013)

look here, see I'm not a hardcore gamer, I aren't got time to pay yearly subscriptions for online that I'm not even going to be using half the time, this is bullshit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony - A-. only misstep was that online multiplayer is behind paywall, i actually liked the beginning with the showcasing of vita and ps3 titles, far from boring imo

MS - B. had some really good games but nothing that lit me up

Ubisoft - D. only saving grace was The Division. Gameplay for their big games was shown at Sony's

didn't watch EA nor Konami


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

The reason we're all so pumped for Sony is because we all had fears that MS couldn't be stupid enough to do this DRM crap unilaterally and Sony was going to follow step. 

That relief is why people are so damn happy. MS did have some really awesome stuff but no way in hell am I going to get it. Even if it means I miss out on the rest if Halo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony conference is not an A.. Half of such was so damn boring as hell.. I like how they made fun of M$ tho  B+


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Hour, 7 minutes left.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought we had another hour for Nintendo Direct? Hm, guess not.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo in just a little bit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> I thought we had another hour for Nintendo Direct? Hm, guess not.



It is in an hour...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> I thought we had another hour for Nintendo Direct? Hm, guess not.



You're an hour behind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> because we are rating the whole conference not just the strong second half



Opinions, Malt. Try to accept them while having your own.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Really unfortunate to have AC IV freeze at the end of gameplay footage.

Destiny also had some lag/framerate issues at the start of live demo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Opinions, Malt. Try to accept them while having your own.



I shall.. I am not saying he is wrong tho.. I just don't feel is an A..


anyway, last night as a gamer Sony gained a lot of respect from me.. I loved how they made fun of M$. PS4 on my radar now. I don't think, I am getting at launch [money reason] but early 2014 for sure..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is in an hour...





8-Peacock-8 said:


> You're an hour behind.



WHICH IS IT. The schedule tells me it starts in an hour. D:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> because we are rating the whole conference not just the strong second half



so am I, hence already mentioning what I thought was a mis-step, multiplayer behind paywall

don't expect me to find the opening boring because you did so, I greatly enjoyed and was interested in the vita and ps3 stuff

they only missed me with the multiplayer and the movies/music stuff which thankfully went quick

A-


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> WHICH IS IT. The schedule tells me it starts in an hour. D:



...in an hour.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2013)

with all this online pay ass bullshit I'm starting give the wiiU a second thought....  who I am kidding I aren't getting a wii u I just hope sony change their minds about this online pay crap by the time I'm ready to buy a next gen console:sanji


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Official thread is up on GAF


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Alright, found myself a stream and it starts in an hour.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

They should open with Smash... right?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

I really hope Smash isn't going to suffer because of Namco.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> with all this online pay ass bullshit I'm starting give the wiiU a second thought....  who I am kidding I aren't getting a wii u I just hope sony change their minds about this online pay crap by the time I'm ready to buy a next gen console:sanji



doubt they will, it was a shitty move tho, they should've just upped the price for ps+ a lotta people would still subscribe because it's amazing value, free games every month and they have good quality control

hopefully the revenue from this helps expand and improve their services

you should get ps+ tho, even if you only game casually, because that way you greatly reduce the amount of times you gonna buy games, just collect the ones you get for free and apparently its gonna be 50-60 year so that ain't that bad


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

The Sony and Nintendo love is an odd thing to see.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hype to the max...

X!!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

The                   hypest


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on Nintendo, just announce that Windwaker HD features all new content, including the content that was cut out of the original.

Just do it and win my heart, pls.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Why do people take Malving serious?
> 
> If we are not talking Nintendo his gaming views are useless.


Even then its questionable. The guy is a MM hater


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> *Why do people take Malving serious?
> 
> If we are not talking Nintendo his gaming views are useless.*
> 
> ...



oh wow.........................



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even then its questionable. The guy is a MM hater


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

Wearing my Skull Kid set in the hopes that it will increase the chances of us getting an MM 3DS remake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am out then.. Enjoy the ND guys.. I will be on GT/GAF


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even then its questionable. The guy is a MM hater


Now he has lost all my respect


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh wow.........................



You mess with the hype bull you get the horns.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

That was kinda of a dick move, Furious. Not cool.

Whatever, getting my egg/horseradish sandwich ready for this.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

TGS or Gamescom. Believe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

It's happening!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

BERIEEEEVEUUUU


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George gets furious.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You mess with the hype bull you get the horns.



Malvin just gets really excited when it comes to Nintendo. He's harmless overall.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> TGS or Gamescom. Believe.


I want to, I really do. They've taken so long though that my pessimism has overtaken my optimism.


----------



## eHav (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> doubt they will, it was a shitty move tho, they should've just upped the price for ps+ a lotta people would still subscribe because it's amazing value, free games every month and they have good quality control
> 
> hopefully the revenue from this helps expand and improve their services
> 
> you should get ps+ tho, even if you only game casually, because that way you greatly reduce the amount of times you gonna buy games, just collect the ones you get for free and apparently its gonna be 50-60 year so that ain't that bad



this is probably the reason why they did it. they already undercut MS by 20%, and they have to make their moneys somewhere. 
by making plus required for online play, and still offering a lot of free thing as a tradeoff, i dont see how people can complain. over the years it will still be cheaper than xbox+live and its probably offering more free stuff long with it. people will eventualy save more on free games than they will pay for the whole plus subscription


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

This shit better not disappoint.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was kinda of a dick move, Furious. Not cool.





Aeon said:


> Malvin just gets really excited when it comes to Nintendo. He's harmless overall.



Don't worry your pretty little vaginas. Me and Mal are cool. He knows how I feel about his bias though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Just woke up still feeling the effects from Sony, and trying to calm down for Nintendo. Somebody juice me. Where can I find my source?


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

anyone got a link for nintendo's live stream?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been staring at the countdown meter as we speak for the last hour....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up Don't fuck up 

Please don't fuck up Nintendo we need you to desecrate microsoft's corpse.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Re-posting the link so it doesn't suffer Microsoft-level burial by way of the thread pages.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Alright. If Smash Bros reveal is good then this would mean this E3 was amazing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Only ten minutes left 'till the direct =D


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

It is sad it has come to this.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

9 minutes.

Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be here long enough for the WiiU-centric presentation. I'm hoping they at least announce the big Wii U games during this one and the purpose of the WiiU one is just to go _in-depth_.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Just give me Bayonetta 2 and I'll be fine.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

One more minute! My body is ready.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be happy with another Luigi game personally.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor, what is *up* with your clock? You're 2 minutes ahead of me.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

3, 2 1 GO!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Just remember guys, Nintendo's got a ton of stuff throughout the day, not just this Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Scizor, what is *up* with your clock? You're 2 minutes ahead of me.



It says so here:  =D


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Says its approx 40mins long, that is disappointing if true.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

^UGGH!!!! But too late damnit!! 

2 Minutes left! Goodbye yall!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Less than 2 minutes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Well see you guys later.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> Says its approx 40mins long, that is disappointing if true.



Who knows? Maybe they'll skip the hour and 20 minutes used for posturing and just cockslap us with games this year.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Time for the Nintendo Direct.

Also, PS4 > Xbone.  Don't care if late.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Just remember guys, Nintendo's got a ton of stuff throughout the day, not just this Nintendo Direct.



I know 

At what time (CET) will the Pok?mon special be exactly?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo's site is freaking the hell out. The hype is currently too much.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

I see nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Did this start for anyone?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

BREAKING TOO FUCKING MUCH.

POKEYMAN CRAP.

COME ON, NINTENDO.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Thrilling start so far .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

Any day now.......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm on the site but nothing's started yet for me.


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2013)

There's nothing on that link for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

God damn this fucking streaming site.

Fairy type confirmed.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Ive got nothing on a different site as well.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't pull a Sony, Nintendo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

The stream keeps hiccuping.

Christ.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm on the site but nothing's started yet for me.



The page is having serious issues...


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

is it working for anyone?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

These slight delays!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

can't see shit crappy buffing times


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

3am cet for pokemon


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who didn't see shit.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing here either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo Direct UK is running smoothly.

Link removed


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

Stream very choppy but it's on.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo's website servers: "HOLY SHIT, PEOPLE ACTUALLY *WATCH* THESE?!?!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

No buffering, no nothing. I'm on my desktop and my laptop and neither of them are showing anything.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

God damn it nintendo.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

i think we broke ustream


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> 3am cet for pokemon



Thanks!

Is there any streaming site that's working atm??


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> Ive got nothing on a different site as well.



I got something but the stuttering is crazy. Stops every 3 seconds.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo Direct UK is running smoothly.
> 
> Link removed



Gracias          !


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Why is Nintendo Direct being spazzy for me?

WHY ME?

@FG - Never mind, thanks


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Everytime these fucking directs buffer like hell, sick of it


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Mario looks nice.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo Direct UK is running smoothly.
> 
> Link removed



Deus te aben?oe


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

4 players! Peach and Toad! Cats!
xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Link removed



Thanks, at least one site is working properly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

3D World...doesn't look as good as Galaxy. Not by a longshot.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Dam it and its something on Pokemon too


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Terrible ass stream


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Cat meowrio


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

It's choppy but I think Fairy type is getting confirmed


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Cat Mario 

Absolutely riveting.


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

^ BEST STREAM FOR ME


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

It is me or my stream seems laggy?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Streaming quality is balls....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

lol, cat mario


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, did they reveal Sylveon's type yet?


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2013)

Runs like shit no matter where I go.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

One is talking about X/Y and one is about Mario kart

Which one is right?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

FUCK YES POKEMON

GODDAMNIT IT'S BUFFERING


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

MArio KArt F-Zero edition!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

So what did I missed before Mario Kart??


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, the streaming quality is shit...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Also fuck you Nintendo why you no let me play as Daisy in anything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

KINDA LOOKING LIKE SEGA RACING TRANSFORMED THERE, MARIO KART.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

there's fairy type pokemons now?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

MARIO KART


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the stream, Scizor.

Here's a working one, guys.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh my god this stream quality. SUTTERING FUCKING EVERYWHERE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

dat meowrio kart


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

They didn't show any other game before Mario Kart?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

NOOO I MISSED ALL OF IT


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I say again, god damn these fucking streaming sites.

God fucking damn them all.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Oh, did they reveal Sylveon's type yet?




*Spoiler*: __ 



A fairy type


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Mario Kart 8


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

super smooth, but it's in portuguese tho

link


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Mario Kart 8?

Meh. 

Still haven't beat 7 yet .

And I need too.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

The new name is Mario Kart 8.

Nooooo shit.


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

USE THIS ONE


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

There's a Fairy Type now?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Darc said:


> ^ BEST STREAM FOR ME



Use this stream.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Mario Kart 8 (WiiU) pek


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeebus, 3-D courses. And motorcycles are back. Why am I excited for a Mario Kart game...?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn shitty internet connection


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

His English is actually not very bad. Kojima is pretty bad, but he spends all his time learning Spanish.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I say again, god damn these fucking streaming sites.
> 
> God fucking damn them all.



we're only 2000 watching, it's running smooth 100%

Link removed


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

This doesn't lag for me..if you make it 240p. It doesn't look bad, either.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

They fucked it...

Wii U Party smh


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

What did I miss on Pok?mon!? 

It's about Wii U mii stuff now right?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo get on with the good shit already please.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

wow actually moving fast on a board? about time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii party, wow it looks so different and amazing and rivetZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2013)

meh, mario kart 8 looks too much like 7


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

2 people on one gamepad was relatively interesting.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

WAKARIMASEN IWATA-SAN DESUUU


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii fit U

Come oooooooon =D


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

And now we are getting delays?

Bringing me down Iwata.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Waiting for the casual shit to pass....


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

Get this guy out of my face.

Where is Reggie?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Party U.

lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

I missed all the Mario game announcements waiting for the stream to work. 

Nice job Nintendo...


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo owning up to their blunders. I like that.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Can someone give me links for a good livestream? thanks


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Miiverse is actually pretty fucking great. Some of the art on that place is amazing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope I didn't miss anything important, hope nintendo put it on youtube


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

I missed the Fairy type reveal


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What did I miss on Pok?mon!?
> 
> It's about Wii U mii stuff now right?



i hope they didn't show anything about pokemanz  yet


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Only spending 3 minutes on Wii Fit and Wii Party


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

OH MY GOD, DRAWINGS.

JUST LIKE PLAYING GAMES.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

The cats.

The fucking cats.

Go away.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

It's about miiverse now right?

Just want to make sure I'm watching the right stuff now


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol, Art Academy


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

this is wack lmao


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

They gave Wii-U Photoshop.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

dont like drawing in person? draw in a game!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Can someone give me links for a good livestream? thanks


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Can someone give me links for a good livestream? thanks


Link removed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

wow miiverse drawings is actually pretty cool


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

BTW guys, just watch it in 240p.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

No Iwata drawing games bankrupted THQ!


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World, dunno how to feel about that one...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

SHEET MANG

DRAWING ON A TABLET


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

"3rd party partners" uhuh


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

NOW THE GAMES


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

THADO PARTEE GAYM DEVEROPAH STIRR WOLKING ON GAMU


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

lol at the non exclusives


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait.

No.

FUCK OFF JUST DANCE


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

I want a Wii U...


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

disney infinity is for me


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

SMT IV.

NYAH


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

SHIN MEGAMI TENSEI 4 WHAT

WHY HAVE I JUST HEARD ABOUT THIS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Firestorm saving cats form a tree?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Basically missed the first 10 minutes because of bullshit, what happened?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Only the 3DS games mean anything in this sizzle reel.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

ROSUTO WARUDO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

meh...3rd party party games.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat Sonic Lost World


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmao these 3rd party


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Basically missed the first 10 minutes because of bullshit, what happened?


Pokemon X and Pokemon Y. New Super Mario Bros. Game. Mario Kart 8


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the links


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

NOW SPECIAL SNOWFLAKE INDIE GAMES.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

That 3rd party lineup...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

ducktales man


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol Ducktales


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Gotta get dat SMT IV


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

WHERE THE FUCK IS REGGIE?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Spin the bottle.

Fuckin' wat.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

damn i missed smt iv

why am i not paying attention at the right times


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Shovel Knight


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

SHOVEL KNIGHT FUCK YES


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Oddworld :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait, where's the stream for the pokemon direct? :S



Death-kun said:


> Basically missed the first 10 minutes because of bullshit, what happened?



Mario World 3D
Mario Kart 8


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL Spin the bottle


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck yeah Shovel Knight.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't know Wind Waker would get a Wii U remake?



blakstealth said:


> Pokemon X and Pokemon Y. New Super Mario Bros. Game. Mario Kart 8


Why did I miss the thing I waited so long for...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

WWU


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes. Zelda time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

WINDU WAKAH


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm expecting Wind Waker delay


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Windwaker time lets see how it looks


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Wind Waker time.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Wind Waker time


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

ODDWORLD AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

ZELDA! 10char


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Woooooow WWU looks awesome!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Jesus Christ! I thought they would have turned down the bloom a little bit.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

WIND WAKER

MY CHILDHOOD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

WIND WAKER! 

Such good music.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Wind Waker


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Doesn't loook much better


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

In the islands now??


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, that certainly looks like Wind Waker >.>


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> WIND WAKER!
> 
> Such good music.



i agree with you 100 %

they always nail in music


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

not feeling it with windwaker unless they complete it.
also Majora's mask should have been remastered windwaker looks about the same


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Wind Waker looks so beautiful.


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

RE MAKES ALL DAY


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

WW1080p


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Immersion with Wind Waker


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Any new content? Otherwise not worth it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

I want some direct feed of this.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Dem graphics


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

OVERAL SAILING TEMP INCREASE CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!! =D


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

still wakarimasen iwata-san desuu


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Why is he giving a synopsis on a 10 year old game?!?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

FUCK, NOW THE UK IS BREAKING.

SHIT.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking Tingle


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

dat Tingle


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

lol Tingle social media


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

oh wow, it looks interesting this new tingle bottle


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, Platinum games time.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Ooooh October, nice.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

lol that bottle.


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

I WILL BE SO INAPPROPRIATE WITH THIS FEATURE


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

W101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Zelda Wind Waker has a pretty interesting feature with those messages


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Darc said:


> I WILL BE SO INAPPROPRIATE WITH THIS FEATURE



SO MUCH POTENTIAL


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Wonderful 101.

Kamiya to jump out and tell everyone to fuck off mid-show.
Calling it.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, in October 2013 people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Waste of Kamiya resources


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

OH GOD MULTIPLAYER YES


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

101 looks pretty good


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Wonderful 101 is on August


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

101 looks solid.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

new donkey kong!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

DK IN SPACE


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Donkey Kong!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

BRING FUCKING SUPER SMASH BROTHERS ALREADY


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

New DKC?

You have my attention Nintendo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

FUCKING TEASERS

LOl showing DK first


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

DK


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

DONKEY KONG!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Do i spot and DKCR sequel?!


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

donkey kong music

awesome


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

If this is Retro's new game..... just fudge


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Donkey Kong


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Donkey Kong.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2013)

Not a spiritual successor to DK 64? Do not want.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Vikings lol.

DKCountryU's Looking great though!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck yeah Donkey Kong! 

But I hope it's not Retro's game...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

SUDDENLY VIKINGS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

vikings are the new russians


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

>goes to make popcorn
>comes back

DONKI KONGU


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

This can't be Retro's game.


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

DONKEY KONG GONNA BE TAKEN INTO SLAVERY


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

3D 2D Donkey Kong Country for the Wii U

I'm in


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

interesting camera dynamics i must say


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Man around 8 minutes before the stream start some on.e shot down the fuses down and fuck up my computer.

And my smartphone can't stream


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country for WiiU


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

DIXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Dixie Kong


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Music is pretty damn good


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

BA
YO
NETTA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

BAYONETTA FUCKING 2.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

BAYANETTA 2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

YES DONKEY KONG COUNTRY SON!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonettaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

BAYONETTA TIME


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta 2!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey, Furious....


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta 2!


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

yes!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

BAYONETTA 2 BITCHES!


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

FINALLY BOYNETTA 2


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

BAYONETTA 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Still better than Xbox conference


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG THIS IS AWESOME =DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Short haired Bayonetta


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

awesome new haircut haha


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta looks just as disgusting as in the first one.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol her new look


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Instantly in love with her new hair


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta 2!!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

Blimey, Bayonetta looks HOT!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat everything (masked psychic, ass etc.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayo's new design


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

SHE SNAP AND THE STREAM DIED WHAT


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2013)

Hell yeah Bayonetta looks nice


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

NO SHITTY BEEHIVE HAIR ANYMORE.

THEY ACTUALLY MADE HER HOT.

GOAT ALL YEARS.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol @ the gangsta at the end


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta 2.... I came


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks just as mad as before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta 2 gameplay ^__^


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

THE STREAM CAN"T HANDLE IT OH GOD THE GAME IS SMOOTH AS HELL


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

now her head doesn't look that small compared to the rest of her body


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks really great!!

I wasn't even that hyped about this and it's amazing


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

2014 IM READY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck this stream


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Fanboys prepare to rage over Bayonetta having short hair.


----------



## Derezzed (Jun 11, 2013)

MONOLITH!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

THE FUCKING GAMEPLAY.

SO GOOD.

GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

X TIME X TIME????


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

2014, dammit, knew it but dammit


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

IT'S TIME FOR X!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

XENOBLADE 2


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Xenoblade 2???


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

God, this fucking stream is atrocious. Breaking EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

slow ass streaming :/


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Serious music for nothing happening in the trailer.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Holy shit Project X


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

YES YES XENOBLADE 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Stream hates me so much


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo Direct finding it's stride.

X


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

What game is this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw exactly 5 seconds of that X video thing.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh fuck. I really wanted Bayonetta 2 to come to PS4!

Couldn't believe I watch this trailer with a open mouth. :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

The mechs can turn into tanks?! 

The music was amazing too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

oh god X looks amazing


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

X looks freaking amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

X2 looks gorgeous


----------



## tgre (Jun 11, 2013)

FUAAAAAAAAAAAARK

XENOBLADE FUCK YEAH


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Mecha and dinosaurs


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

2014 GOD DAMN YOU


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Would have been nice to see some mech fighting....


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

SMASH BROS!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

SMASH BROTHERS


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

SSB?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

SMAAAAAAAAAASH!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

I AM DYYYYIIINNNNNNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

ANIMAL CORSSING CONFIRMED FOR SMASH BROS


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

THIS IS IT


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

ARGH

SUPER SMASH


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, Can't see the Smash trailer.

Fucking good job there, Nintendo.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

yeahhhh lets go


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Smash bros


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

THE FEELS

OVURWHELMUNG


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

SEMEN EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

SMASH SMASH SMASH AMSH


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

3DS version has an ugly art style.

wii u one looks great.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

SMASH BROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

samus kicking ass


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

FUCKING VILLAGER

SMACKING ASS


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Villager is OP


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

From what game is Villager?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

OMFG MY MOOOONEY HAVE IT NOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGA MAN

FOR FUCKS SAKE

LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGA MAN!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMANANANFPIOEHGIUEWBFIUEWHIFO


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGA FUCKING MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

megamen !!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDD!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

OHHHHHH SHIT ROCKMAN CONFIRMED!
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED
ROCKMAN CONFIRMED


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGA 


MOTHERFUCKING

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Is dat Megaman??


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMAAAAAN


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Villiger is broken
MEGA MAEGAHNIOGAEFASF a


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGA MAN OMFGG


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking Megaman .


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAAAAAAMAAN!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMAN WHAT THE FU


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

I'M CUMMING EVERYWHERE

OH MEH GAWD

STOP IT


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

OHMYGODICANTBVEFHIUEDHVWEIUHFWEKJ


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

MEEEEEEEEEEEGAMAAAN!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, fuck this. I'll just watch the trailer on youtube, this shit is unwatchable.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

nooooooooooooo
~my favorite music from megamen

i'll die


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 11, 2013)

OH FUCK I CAN'T TAKE IT! MY BODY WASN'T READY FOR SMASH!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMYAAAAN


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo wins


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

I fucking came.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Capcom


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

fdshasduilhewaiubvweuihfjaewp oijrwe


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Super Smash Bros for both 3DS and WiiU!


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat climax

Was unforgiving


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Calm down guys  I'm drowning with your semen and tears 

btw, coming in 2014


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Our bodies weren't ready.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

So that was underwhelming.

A few good things, but nothing earth shattering.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo Wins


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

....was that it?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMAAAAAAAN

But that stream was terrible.

I hope it gets uploaded soon


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Better than Microsoft, still didn't beat Sony


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

[sp]Rockman confirmed[/sp]


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

i cant breath


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone got links to it? I wanna see what I missed in the beginning.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat Smash Bros trailer.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad to see at least one company realizes megaman still exists though .


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Really underwhelmed by that Smash Bros reveal to be honest. It didn't even look that good graphically >.>


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> Nintendo Wins



You must have missed Nomura. gtfo


----------



## tgre (Jun 11, 2013)

well nintendo's press conference was a little underwhelming to say the least *in my opinion*

Sony still blew everything out of the park


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Platinum said:


> 3DS version has an ugly art style.
> 
> wii u one looks great.



I disagree. I like the heavy outlines. Makes easier to see what's going on on such a small screen and helps detract from the hardware limitations.

I think it was a good choice.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

So they showed Pokemon and Super Mario Bros 3DS before Mario Kart.

Gotta see those parts again then..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo, a little bit of advice; just do E3 next year and let others handle the streaming.  

Xenablade, SSB, and Bayo2. Not bad.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So that was underwhelming.
> 
> A few good things, but nothing earth shattering.



Pretty much this. 

It had a strong second half though.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

Did Nintendo pimpslap Microsoft?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Uhhhh.... why Ustream is suddenly offair?


It's over. lol


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

wait is it over?


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

well that was short, but yeah still better than microsoft for sure


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ls7oOxUBbYQ[/YOUTUBE]
friend LIVES


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> Nintendo Wins



   what?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I disagree. I like the heavy outlines. Makes easier to see what's going on on such a small screen and helps detract from the hardware limitations.
> 
> I think it was a good choice.



I got a 3DS xl so I would imagine i wouldn't need the outlines but I can see your point for the smaller models.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Rockman confirmed fro Brawl.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) deleted my post.

Nintendo

5/10.......


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> Nintendo Wins



No it doesn't, but man, they brought the pain in that 2nd half.


----------



## beasty (Jun 11, 2013)

Super Smash Bros will always be awesome.  Hopefully Wii U gets some decent ports and gains the remaining fans microsoft lost.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

that wasn't even 40 min long


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

SSB 3DS looks thoroughly disgusting. 

Was so relieved when they switched over to the Wii U version.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Let me know when they upload the Nintendo Direct because I started around the end of Mario World 3D. 

Where's my pokemon X and Y?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Did Nintendo pimpslap Microsoft?



It jolted megaman back to life


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

meanwhile in pokemon x-files y-files



> And in creepy news, the games will include a new feature that will let you tickle and stroke the critters to increase your friendship with them. The "Pok?mon-Amie" is a way to form a "deeper connection" with your Pok?mon. It still sounds creepy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

So, let's rank the conferences.

Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft

Does that look about right?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Graeme said:


> what?



Nah, Sony still won. 

I just saw Megaman....in Smash Bros. Nintendo deff killed MS though


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2013)

Thought it was obv we'd get Megaman for this Smash since I doubt Snake is coming back.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> It's over. lol



Ah, my bad.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let me know when they upload the Nintendo Direct because I started around the end of Mario World 3D.
> 
> Where's my pokemon X and Y?!


Pokemon was the first thing they showed.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

Rockman confirmed for X and Y-Files.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

well now im getting a wii u and a 3ds

wii u might wait till next year though


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let me know when they upload the Nintendo Direct because I started around the end of Mario World 3D.
> 
> Where's my pokemon X and Y?!



It was the first thing they showed


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Where's my Pikmin?


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> Really underwhelmed by that Smash Bros reveal to be honest. It didn't even look that good graphically >.>



Didn't look that good graphically? The fuck are you on?


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?



yes it does death-kun, sounds perfect to me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Microsoft gets 4th place
A short as hell showing was better than theirs
Now people get your SSB sets ready


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonetta 2, Xenoblade 2, and SSB stole the show. 

Way to go out with a bang Nintendo. 

Too bad all those games come out next year...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

Will there be more Nintendo directs througout E3 or is this it?

If so Sony wins, poor Microsoft.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> It was the first thing they showed



was 9 min long as some people mentioned?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> Pokemon was the first thing they showed.



Yeah, that's why I was asking for the link once it's uploaded because the the stream didn't work for the first couple of minutes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

If FF15 comes first ps4 if smash or Bayonetta 2 comes first wii U


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Starks = Microsoft
Freys = Sony
Boltons = Nintendo

'nough said


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

It's unfortunate that's all they showed in this Nintendo Direct, hopefully they have more stuff to talk about/announce during their interviews and meetings today.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]13D1I5s236o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let me know when they upload the Nintendo Direct because I started around the end of Mario World 3D.
> 
> Where's my pokemon X and Y?!


Here's some gameplay footage, I didn't get to watch all of it either.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck you! The stream was killing me on certain portions and died on megaman.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

misao said:


> was 9 min long as some people mentioned?



I dunno, but in the end they showed the the list of games so that's how I know it was first


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?



Honestly what was that great about this conference besides the final three games nintendo showed and DKC?

Nintendo didn't even trot up a single original first party ip.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

"Please pimp me out to Sony"


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman confirmed for fucking Smash Bros. :amazed.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> Didn't look that good graphically? The fuck are you on?



The stream was doing it no favours. I just expected more from a HD version of SSB. 
Backgrounds are a step up but the characters not so much.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

I missed quite a lot due to bad streaming

Rewatching parts now


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, that's why I was asking for the link once it's uploaded because the the stream didn't work for the first couple of minutes.


Don't know if this is all of it, I missed it too

[YOUTUBE]3u6N_oG6_V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 11, 2013)

What the fuck happened to "one hour long", that was barely thirty minutes.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

I want a Wii U and a 3DS now, and I know I'm getting neither.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, so I'll give it a B+

- Nintendo first parties are starting to look very stale with the exception of Mario Kart U and Smash Brothers
- Shittiest Nintendo Direct Streaming ever
- Smash Brothers for 3DS looks like crap
- Nothing on Zelda U and WIND WAKER HAS NINTENDO FACEBOOK, WOW

+SMASH BROTHERS FOR WIUU LOOKS FUCKING AMAZING
+MEGA MOTHERFUCKING MAN
+BAYONETTA WAS BY FAR THE BEST FUCKING GAME OF THE STREAM
+NO MORE HORRIBLE BEEHIVE HAIR, ONLY GLORIOUS SPIKY LESBIAN SHORT HAIR FOR BAYO
+ WONDERFUL 101 LOOKS OKAY, I GUESS


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Where's my Pikmin, Fire Emblem, Retro game...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2013)

It's okay guys don't worry. Rockman confirmed. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I want a Wii U and a 3DS now, and I know I'm getting neither.



in that case you better get a ps4


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

MS did so bad though, that's why Nintendo gets second.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

lol: "Whoa! The wild Helioptile you stepped on attacked!"


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait a minute, where the fuck is Retro?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

HD vid of the Bayo2 gameplay please.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2013)

X, Smash Bros and that bat dragon looking pokemon. 

The rest was quite disappointing.

Edit: Oh yeah Bayonetta 2 looked cool as well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo was more subtle about their stuff. And just got straight to the point.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow new Pok?mon! =D


----------



## Vermin (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?


sounds about right to me 

glad i invested  and bought the wii and ds about a year ago


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2013)

Smash Bros was really unaesthetically pleasing. Handheld version was just ugly. Console version looked like Brawl.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

You guys heard of this shit???
[YOUTUBE]amKWUTm1B2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> HD vid of the Bayo2 gameplay please.



[YOUTUBE]kk-deqZUPOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^ Thank you kind sir  



Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?



Pretty much


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Posting full announcement again, just in case


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

So this is the part where we all pretend Nintendo had an amazing Direct right ?

6/10

Really uninspired first party offerings at the start. Need to go back and watch the pokemon info but seriously? Cat mario? Has the well run that dry at the nintendo idea factory?

Wonderful 101 looks good but it's been mentioned in a lot of directs. 

Shovel Knight 

I would be interested in Bayonetta and Xenoblade if I ever got a Wii u.

Nintendo really needed to wow people to justify the Wii U I felt, and it hardly did that. A hd remake of Wind Waker, Mario Kart, and DKC are hardly going to justify a purchase.

Smash brothers on the other hand will I guess.

Nothing new or ground breaking, every other conference at least showed something we haven't seen before I felt. Except EA of course.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Pok?mon X/Y look soooooo great!


----------



## Pein (Jun 11, 2013)

Meh, if I had to give a rating it would get a B, just because it was super predictable. I own a 3DS and Wii u but what was shown today doesn't get me hyped.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?



Nothing but this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

The new 3D Mario and Mario Kart just seem like updated ports of the recent 3DS counterparts. I expected more out of Nintendo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> You guys heard of this shit???
> [YOUTUBE]amKWUTm1B2E[/YOUTUBE]



I heard. They are digging their own grave.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Sonic needs to return.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo was more subtle about their stuff. And just got straight to the point.



More subtle yet straight to the point? I'm not sure that makes any sense... what do you mean here?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Now to wait for the X/Y conference


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah Sony won.........


----------



## Vermin (Jun 11, 2013)

fuck 

does anybody have a stream?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Posting full announcement again, just in case


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone found an HD version of the smash trailer on youtube?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Don't know if this is all of it, I missed it too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3u6N_oG6_V8[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks. 

Well, I came in wanting news on Mario Kart Wii U, Pokemon X/Y and X (Xenoblade2?).

Got what I wanted, although I wish we got an unexpected surprise of some sort to wow us. 

In the end, I give the Direct a B-/C+.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Nothing new or ground breaking, every other conference at least showed something we haven't seen before I felt.


Can you name them? Because I don't remember seeing such a thing


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yeah Sony won.........


Nintendo won too


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Has anyone found an HD version of the smash trailer on youtube?



[YOUTUBE]H_5jb9nggGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yeah Sony won.........



Imagine if they do this model for 50% of their games?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Console version looked like Brawl.



How is your vision these days?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> More subtle yet straight to the point? I'm not sure that makes any sense... what do you mean here?



Still sleepy.

To elaborate presentation wise, it was just here we are. Then they just listed their games and walked out. That's what I got out of it.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well, I came in wanting news on Mario Kart Wii U, Pokemon X/Y and X (Xenoblade2?).
> 
> ...


Welcome. 

Well, we've still got the 1.5 hour X/Y show tonight.

That's what I've been looking forward too.

No new colors or bundles announced for NoA is a bummer though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo played it safe, but to the point. SSB is already a confirmed system seller anyways  

My scores:-

Konami: D
Microsoft: C
EA: C
Ubisoft: C
Nintendo: B
Sony: A-

Overall E3: B+

Nintendo definitely has the best games though.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?



I'd put Ubisoft lower than Microsoft.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Nintendo won too



Everyone who wasn't Microsoft won.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> [YOUTUBE]H_5jb9nggGs[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks!

Also guys, don't forget that they sped up sailing in WWU. That's really awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Now I know what I'll get for this gen. PS4 and WiiU  



Blunt said:


> Now to wait for the X/Y conference



When is that exactly?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Welcome.
> 
> *Well, we've still got the 1.5 hour X/Y show tonight.*
> 
> ...



Is it going to be streamed? I heard that wasn't going to be the case. I'll be looking forward to a recap whenever that's revealed.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm so disappointed that Retro is just doing another Donkey Kong Country, feels like a waste of talent. They should of tried to tackle something else or do a new IP.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to say I am really disappointed with Mario World Wii U (or whatever).

Super Mario Galaxy represented a complete overhaul of the franchises mechanics.... it, quite literally, made the Wii worth having. 

Cat Mario is nothing. It risks nothing and it does nothing new. 

Cat Mario is not a system seller.

Bad Nintendo! BAD!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Nintendo won too



Anyone not named Microsoft won by default.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Now I know what I'll get for this gen. PS4 and WiiU
> 
> 
> 
> When is that exactly?



in a few hours i think

at e3 los angeles


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, let's rank the conferences.
> 
> Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft
> 
> Does that look about right?



Sony > Nintendo > Microsoft > Ubisoft > EA > shit > Konami for me.

This E3 was pretty awesome all things considered. My expectation were so fucking nonexistent that I was so surprised by companies doing exactly what they were supposed to do.



Furious George said:


> I have to say I am really disappointed with Mario World Wii U (or whatever).
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy represented a complete overhaul of the franchises mechanics.... it, quite literally, made the Wii worth having.
> 
> ...



This ND confirmed my fears. They absolutely peaked with Galaxy, ran out of ideas and can only do multiplayer/power up gimmicks now.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Now I know what I'll get for this gen. PS4 and WiiU
> 
> 
> 
> When is that exactly?


9 PM EST/6 PM PST



Kira Yamato said:


> Is it going to be streamed? I heard that wasn't going to be the case. I'll be looking forward to a recap whenever that's revealed.


I've heard conflicting reports. If it's not, I'm sure at least a dozen sites will be live blogging it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can you name them? Because I don't remember seeing such a thing



Microsoft had Quantum Break, Project Spark, Sunset Overdrive, Titanfall.

Sony had that Order 1886 Game from Santa Monica. 

Ubisoft had The Division and The Crew.

EA had Garden Warfare .

Nintendo had things we already knew we were going to get.

The biggest surprises were a new DKC, Cat Mario, the fact you can molest pokemon now , and Megaman in Smash Brothers.

I like Nintendo but that wasn't enough for me.

They still had a decent conference though, but it just wasn't spectacular for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think it exactly fair to judge this Nintendo Direct in the same way as a normal E3 press conference as they chose to do Nintendo Directs instead of a big press conference to avoid all the flair of a big press conference and putting almost all their surprises into one big box. 

Either any way, for only being 40 minutes long it still was quite good. I'd give it a B or B-.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I refuse to believe that Retro spent 3 years making a 2D platforming Donkey Kong game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Nintendo played it safe, but to the point. SSB is already a confirmed system seller anyways
> 
> My scores:-
> 
> ...



My scores:-

Konami: D----- (come see me after class)
Microsoft: C- (While your indies are interesting they aren't what I was looking for)
EA: C (Stop bullying the other kids)
Ubisoft: C- (You can do better than this work harder)
Nintendo: B- (Not as good as you used to be, but I suppose this will do, sorry about your brothers)
Sony: B+ (Nice showing, but I know you have more)

Overall E3: fuck figuring that out


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Nintendo won too


I'm afraid not......


Kaitou said:


> Imagine if they do this model for 50% of their games?


What do you mean?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

When is the next Nintendo thing and where can I watch a decent stream of it?

Better yet, can someone post all the nintendo things today in CET time please?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Can someone please post that Nintendo schedule again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Flying/Dragon typing? That's pretty cool.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Everyone who wasn't Microsoft won.



Microsoft has no asshole at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

For those (understandably) disappointed by the Direct, there's still the WiiU presentation coming up. Wether they'll elaborate on the announced games or just announce new ones I don't know, but there's more to come guys, so sit tight.

... and tell me how it is. I won't be here.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> I'm afraid not......
> 
> What do you mean?



About the Killer Instinct video you posted.

Free To Play + Gold + Micro transactions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft had Quantum Break, Project Spark, Sunset Overdrive, Titanfall.
> 
> Sony had that Order 1886 Game from Santa Monica.
> 
> ...


Microsoft had a bunch of trailers 
Shit you listed besides Garden Warfare is treaded ground already.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I refuse to believe that Retro spent 3 years making a 2D platforming Donkey Kong game.



You and me both man


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think it exactly fair to judge this Nintendo Direct in the same way as a normal E3 press conference as they chose to do Nintendo Directs instead of a big press conference to avoid all the flair of a big press conference and putting almost all their surprises into one big box.
> 
> Either any way, for only being 40 minutes long it still was quite good. I'd give it a B or B-.



I agree with that in a way but no one forced Nintendo to do a Nintendo Direct. You have to grade by what was there and what was shown. 



Death-kun said:


> I refuse to believe that Retro spent 3 years making a 2D platforming Donkey Kong game.



I hope that is the case.

Retro needs to be put on bigger fish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 9 PM EST/6 PM PST
> 
> 
> I've heard conflicting reports. If it's not, I'm sure at least a dozen sites will be live blogging it.



So in 10 or so hours?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

The thing that annoys me is that Nintendo is creative enough to make a fucking spectacular killer app first party ip if they want to. But they just play it safe.

Give me something new Nintendo, i'll still buy Mario I promise.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Imo Super Mario 3D World looks really amazing. I think it's innovative and fun in its own way and that it really does stand out.

Someone please post the schedule again rettyplease


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

i hope we can stream


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think it exactly fair to judge this Nintendo Direct in the same way as a normal E3 press conference as they chose to do Nintendo Directs instead of a big press conference to avoid all the flair of a big press conference and putting almost all their surprises into one big box.



I'm a little more cynical about this than you, WKP.

I think one of the main reasons they decided to forgo a normal E3 conference was because they realized that they would look pretty meager in front of the other conferences, what with their newest console doing rather poorly and MS/Sony coming full force with their own consoles. They're hoping you say that it isn't "fair to judge", but I ain't letting them off the hook.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Imo Super Mario 3D World looks really amazing. I think it's innovative and fun in its own way and that it really does stand out.
> 
> Someone please post the schedule again rettyplease


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just happy we finally got a good E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

‏@NintendoAmerica

#DonkeyKong Country is coming to #WiiU, developed by #RetroStudios. #NintendoDirectNA 
#E3

and I am out again....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll go sleep until the Pokemon Direct. 


So far WiiU games I'll be getting:-

X
SSB
Sonic: Lost World
And Bayonetta 2


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

So how many hours we got until next conference?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> So in 10 or so hours?


Yussir       .


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm hoping for a 3d open world Pokemon game announcement in the 1 hour long Pokemon Direct.

Seriously, what the hell are they going to talk about for one freaking hour?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Imo Super Mario 3D World looks really amazing. I think it's innovative and fun in its own way and *that it really does stand out.*



Really? How? Because I swear, I may as well have been watching any Super Mario 3DS game that came out in the past 5 years. 

I'm sure it will be great in the end, but a stand out title? Questionable.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> For those (understandably) disappointed by the Direct, there's still the WiiU presentation coming up. Wether they'll elaborate on the announced games or just announce new ones I don't know, but there's more to come guys, so sit tight.
> 
> ... and tell me how it is. I won't be here.



When is that happening exactly?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Well then, that Donkey Kong game better blow my fucking mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well then, that Donkey Kong game better blow my fucking mind.



Hint..

is not the only game from them...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> When is that happening exactly?






---------------------------

In other news, am I the only one convinced that that DKCR sequel isn't all Retro had to show?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Just saw the Bayonetta trailer. crotch shot on Nintendo...

She's cut her hair and it looks like the longer hair is coming out of her arm pits. Please tell me I'm wrong


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hint..
> 
> is not the only game from them...



It's not? 

Will there be more revealed SOON!?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

WHOA WHAT


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Because of Bayonetta 2 and SSB, I now have an incentive to buy a Wii U.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo direct had enough IP for me to decide getting a wii u. Smash bros is a big IP for me and a system seller. 

But i was a bit disappointed in retro developing a donkey kong game. Btw,am I the only one who enjoyed ssbb trailer more than this smash bros?  The trailer felt a bit static.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

They can shelf whoever they want as long as Sonic comes back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> WHOA WHAT


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

What the fuck, why didn't they show those games. :amazed.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

DEm Games...

They should of show'em


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Really? How? Because I swear, I may as well have been watching any Super Mario 3DS game that came out in the past 5 years.
> 
> I'm sure it will be great in the end, but a stand out title? Questionable.



To me the Cat stuff, the implementation of new ways to get around and the implementation of co-op stuff makes it look great.

I agree that I should've worded 'stands out' better though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

THERES MORE


----------



## Vermin (Jun 11, 2013)

nintendo being stingy


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I was hoping for more character reveals. Not going to lie.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

What did I miss from Nintendo?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

This guy....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> WHOA WHAT
> 
> 
> nintendo holding out on us



It's like they're holding out on the drinks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> WHOA WHAT


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> The stream was doing it no favours. I just expected more from a HD version of SSB.
> Backgrounds are a step up but the characters not so much.



Watch the HD versions on youtube and then come back and say that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Where are all these new vids coming from =O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo sure held back quite a bit after seeing all of those trailers that didn't make into Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Where are all these new vids coming from =O


nintendos youtube channel


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Super Luigi U trailer:
gameplay footage

Pikmin Trailer:
gameplay footage

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team:
gameplay footage

Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds:
gameplay footage

Yoshi's Island:
gameplay footage

Bunch of shit they should have shown on the direct itself. Nintendo dropped the ball.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Are there any more trailers?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

All those trailers!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Splinter Cell


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo troling.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Luigi's getting a new game. 

Nintendo basically also fucked up what was left over of microsofts ass.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Super Luigi U trailer:
> gameplay footage
> 
> Pikmin Trailer:
> ...



I agree but maybe they didn't have time? (Looking at the schedule).

NVM, they had like 4 hours before the interviews...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2013)

i'm late to the party i know i was not following gaming news..... so the E3 is over ? anny stream left ?

and nintendo making a link to the past remake with toon link ? wait so it's not enough they made ATTP to the gba and making a remake of OOT and a remake of MM....
zelda is the only thing that i have love for that is left of nintendo... stop making stupid remake milking monney....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Luigi's getting a new game.
> 
> Nintendo basically also fucked up what was left over of microsofts ass.



Poor thing was already raped, and they just carried it into the back of their van.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Whoa, hold your horses, there's FOUR more ND today.

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Can someone please fucking tweet Eiji Aonuma or Iwata and ask about new content in Windwaker HD?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow.

What a peculiar strategy.

And I really wonder what they could possibly talk about in 90 minutes of Pok?mon.
Why's that 3 in the morning though 
I might stay up for it


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> I agree but maybe they didn't have time? (Looking at the schedule).
> 
> NVM, they had like 4 hours before the interviews...





ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo.




Seeing as how they weren't even prepared for the onslaught of viewers on their own damn website, I'm gonna take the unpopular opinion of saying "It was for the best".



ichigeau said:


> i'm late to the party i know i was not following gaming news..... so the E3 is over ? anny stream left ?



There are developer interviews, a Wii-U focus, a Pokemon focus and a Wrap-up. There's more coming from Ninty.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa, hold your horses, there's FOUR more ND today.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.



Where did you see this?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Super Luigi U trailer:
> gameplay footage
> 
> Pikmin Trailer:
> ...



I love Nintendo but I just don't understand them sometimes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> i'm late to the party i know i was not following gaming news..... so the E3 is over ? anny stream left ?
> 
> and nintendo making a link to the past remake with toon link ? wait so it's not enough they made ATTP to the gba and making a remake of OOT and a remake of MM....
> zelda is the only thing that i have love for that is left of nintendo... stop making stupid remake milking monney....



All you need to know is that Sony beat the shit out of MS and buried them and now Nintendo has dug MS out of the grave to beat it up some more.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Seeing as how they weren't even prepared for the onslaught of viewers on their own damn website, I'm gonna take the unpopular opinion of saying "It was for the best".



No kidding. The counter kept climbing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Where did you see this?


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> and nintendo making a link to the past remake with toon link ? wait so it's not enough they made ATTP to the gba and making a remake of OOT and a remake of MM....
> zelda is the only thing that i have love for that is left of nintendo... stop making stupid remake milking monney....


It's supposedly a sequel, not a remake.

Hopefully Nintendo doesn't hold back during their WiiU direct later. It seems that they have the games to generate interest, but just aren't presenting them.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> All you need to know is that Sony beat the shit out of MS and buried them and now Nintendo has dub MS out of the grave to beat it up some more.



yeah i saw that. i had an xbox and a xbox 360 but now srew that... no used game  ? or at least not whitout paying ? fuck that... a big NOPE..... and ps4 have free online the choice is more than easy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

WHAT.

THE.

FUCK.

Aside from MK8, Bayo 2, and X, there were ZERO MEGATONS on this fucking Direct. I'm FEAKING PISSED OFF NOW. Now i'm almost convinced that the PS4 will become to next PS2 for Next Gen with little competition post-launch. What the flying FU--



Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa, hold your horses, there's FOUR more ND today.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.



Link?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought he was talking about actual scheduled Nintendo Directs, like the one we just got.  I've already seen that schedule, I was the first one who linked it here.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Wow.
> 
> What a peculiar strategy.
> 
> ...



The Pokemon ND thing is gonna be 90 minutes of Q/A so expect tons of shit to be discussed son.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

I love this thread but I got to go to my second job. I'll be back just before the start.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

bummer


----------



## Bowser (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> THERES MORE


Well possesed Bowser and Giant Weegee, this game is confirmed a must

Also since Peach isn't kidnaped, it pretty much mean we will get a new plot (if they really want to go the SMB2 way then create a new antagonist for them to fight)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've already seen that schedule, I was the first one who linked it here.



Pretty sure that was me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pretty sure that was me.



You did the E3 conferences one, I did the Nintendo one.

Unless you did it before I woke up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

I keep watching Bayo 2 and X trailer... Over and over again..


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

what about metal gear? i was under the impression they were going to do a 9 min conference.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You did the E3 conferences one, I did the Nintendo one.
> 
> Unless you did it before I woke up.



Oh yeah. You're right.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> The Pokemon ND thing is gonna be 90 minutes of Q/A so expect tons of shit to be discussed son.



I guess.

Can't wait 
I might literally not be able to wait due to it being really late then


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> ps4 have free online


nope               .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> nope.



More like "kind of".


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2013)

PSN+ is tons better than Xbox Gold anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA6CAgv6p6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

^

Now that was a surprise. Looks tons better than 7. The gravity manipulation reeks of Galaxy influence.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

god fucking damnit. animal crossing is not supposed to be this addictive.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2013)

Will get Wii U later this year. MK8, SSB, Pikmin 3 lol. With Pkmn X/Y and a new Zelda for 3DS this year will be quite a gamer's paradise for me.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

Polygon confirms that FF15 is multiplatform. Kingdom Hearts 3 is next.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Polygon confirms that FF15 is multiplatform. Kingdom Hearts 3 is next.



not shocking, they didn't use the word exclusive at all..


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> not shocking, they didn't use the word exclusive at all..


Yeah, but it had to be clarified anyway. Versus 13 in its early days was going to be the PS3 exclusive of the FF13 games.

Also, fanboy pride is strong in dark days like these, so we need clarification on this stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder if KH3 will be on Xbox. Seems kinda weird, since the HD remasters are PS3-only and no previous game in the series has been on a Microsoft console.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

The HD re-makes could always go to 360/One down the line.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Give some links for time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Remember guys, tonight Nintendo is going to have a round table and a WiiU software showing.. Games got revealed on such.. Keep your eyes open


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if KH3 will be on Xbox. Seems kinda weird, since the HD remasters are PS3-only and no previous game in the series has been on a Microsoft console.


That didn't stop FF13 from coming to Xbox 360 even though no FF had ever been on a Microsoft console... except 11 I guess. MMOs lol.

Square does multiplatform development now. It only makes sense that their big budget games will be on whatever platforms can reasonably handle it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Remember guys, tonight Nintendo is going to have a round table and a WiiU software showing.. Games got revealed on such.. Keep your eyes open



When is that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> That didn't stop FF13 from coming to Xbox 360 even though no FF had ever been on a Microsoft console... except 11 I guess. MMOs lol.
> 
> Square does multiplatform development now. It only makes sense that their big budget games will be on whatever platforms can reasonably handle it.



The difference is that, unlike KH3, FFXIII doesn't have 6 other games in the series that are needed to fully understand the plot. None of which are on a Microsoft console. 

If they're all for it, though, more power to them. Here's hoping it doesn't bomb on Xbox One.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> When is that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Do we actually get to watch the round table?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

No... Round Table is live blog... I dunno this year tho because the Pokemon Event is taking that slot..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

So pretty much that was it, as far as directs go, right?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

So 3. 

Well I need somthing to entertain me in class anyway.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z9ueBmNNGus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Polygon confirms that FF15 is multiplatform. Kingdom Hearts 3 is next.



Well this pretty much fucking kills part of the PS4's exclusive hype. 

So are we also getting cross gen or what?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Well this pretty much fucking kills part of the PS4's exclusive hype.
> 
> So are we also getting cross gen or what?



It's not like anyone would by a xbox for those games if they are on the ps4 anyway


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

KH3 X1 confirmed.


----------



## hadou (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> More like "kind of".



That had me frowning. From what I gather, we're going to pay to play online on the PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

So ps4 or wii U with free online multiplayer?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2013)

*Xbox One*
Sunset Overdrive (Maybe)
Panzer Dragoon Sequel

*EA*
BF4
DA3
Mirror's Edge 2
BF4

*Nintendo*
Pokemon
SSB
Project X

*Ubisoft*
The Crew
Watch Dogs
The Division

*Sony*
Destiny
Final Fantasy XV
TES
KH
Infamous: Second Second Son
Batman Arkham Origins
BeyondL Two Souls
Metal Gear
Witcher 3

Titanfall

Gimme dem games.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So ps4 or wii U with free online multiplayer?



Only the Wii U has free online multiplayer this time around.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

KH3 on the Xbone


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

On a freaking platform with dearth of KH titles compared a platform that at least got the bridge titles. 

S.E. SMH.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

How much better did FF13 sell better on the PS3 then the 360?  

I expect this to repeat with FF15 and KH3


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 11, 2013)

Square.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Only the Wii U has free online multiplayer this time around.



rhetorical question regarding which one should be bought not an actual question.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> How much better did FF13 sell better on the PS3 then the 360?
> 
> I expect this to repeat with FF15 and KH3



It can't repeat it's a multiplat on one console that is practically free of consumer restrictions vs one that is nothing but that and is more expensiveness, and always watches you.


----------



## Null (Jun 11, 2013)

I get FF 15 Being on the Xbone but KH 3 too?

Show a little loyalty Square


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

> - four player local multiplayer
> - 12-player online
> - car customization,
> - support for video capture and sharing via the Miiverse



MK8 details..


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2013)

hadou said:


> That had me frowning. From what I gather, we're going to pay to play online on the PS4.



PS+ for a year (~$60)in addition to PS4 (~$399) is less than XBone(~$499).  They gotta make money, and I am sure as shit they are eating a notable loss on selling the hardware.  Seriously, THIS makes you frown?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> PS+ for a year (~$60)in addition to PS4 (~$399) is less than XBone(~$499).  They gotta make money.  Seriously, THIS makes you frown?


Yah, it does.


----------



## hadou (Jun 11, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> PS+ for a year (~$60)in addition to PS4 (~$399) is less than XBone(~$499).  They gotta make money, and I am sure as shit they are eating a notable loss on selling the hardware.  Seriously, THIS makes you frown?



I'm just not used to paying to play multiplayer with Playstation. It was one of the perks with the system. For around $5 a month, I'll pay it. I'm just not used to the idea.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

Null Void said:


> I get FF 15 Being on the Xbone but KH 3 too?
> 
> Show a little loyalty Square



I don't get KH3, they aren't even releasing the HD collections on Xbox to get the hype on the xbox.

Seems like M$ just payed SE to get it on the Xbone


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

For a hardcore gamer like myself, I don't think everyone would care about pay for it..

Bring it on and drain some little money out of my bank account every month or a single year, Sony. :33

PS+ service > Microsoft Gold service.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I don't get KH3, they aren't even releasing the HD collections on Xbox to get the hype on the xbox.
> 
> Seems like M$ just payed SE to get it on the Xbone



xbone: take our money so we  use your games
sqeenix: sure we always enjoy more options






*both walk away*
Xbone: suckerrrrr
sqeenix: suckerrrrr


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

SE? Loyalty?  omg.... This company has never been loyal...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

Doesn't really matter to me, still going with this:


----------



## deathgod (Jun 11, 2013)

If KH3 and FF15 are coming to X1 that means they're coming out no earlier than around Nov. of next year. Engadget has an article stating that X1 isn't being released in Asia until winter next year. Ouch.

Edit. *1000*


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony evaporated Microsoft and it looks like Wii-U will tag along just fine during the upcoming generation.

BTW Super Mario 3D World is the console's Super Mario 3D Land as New Super Mario Bros Wii was the console's New Super Mario Bros it's not *THE* Wii U's "Galaxy" title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Geoff Keighley‏@geoffkeighley3m 
Jack Tretton just confirmed Last Guardian is "on hiatus."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

MakeEmum said:


> BTW Super Mario 3D World is the console's Super Mario 3D Land as New Super Mario Bros Wii was the console's New Super Mario Bros it's not *THE* Wii U's "Galaxy" title.



I'd love to believe this, but until we see this other Wii U's Galaxy title I'm going to assume that 3D World is meant to fill that slot and that Nintendo is being naughty.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

*DRM confirmed for PS4*



> Tretton just confirmed there'll be DRM on PS4, but it's down to third-parties to choose if they want to implement it. Sony won't.





LOLWUT.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

Tretton just confirmed that everything is up to the publishers, so if EA and Ubi want to restrict gamers, then nothing gets in their way.

Yosp already confirmed this back in february though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I'd love to believe this, but until we see this other Wii U's Galaxy title I'm going to assume that 3D World is meant to fill that slot and that Nintendo is being naughty.



Nintendo is getting faster these days, making one of everything of mario per console. Or in mario party's case 4 

Really though F-zero shop at least Nintendo


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Geoff Keighley‏@geoffkeighley3m
> Jack Tretton just confirmed Last Guardian is "on hiatus."



This makes me sad.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Tretton just confirmed that everything is up to the publishers, so if EA and Ubi want to restrict gamers, then nothing gets in their way.
> 
> Yosp already confirmed this back in february though.



Then whatever it is just don't buy it.
I doubt anyone besides EA and Ubi will do it anyway


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2013)

MIRROR'S EDGE 2!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then whatever it is just don't buy it.
> I doubt anyone besides EA and Ubi will do it anyway



This, I really only see EA doing this maybe Ubi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Yoshinori Ono, Suda51 checking out Nintendo's E3 2013 presentation*



kamiya too


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I'd love to believe this, *but until we see this other Wii U's Galaxy title I'm going to assume that 3D World is meant to fill that slot* and that Nintendo is being naughty.



There's no solid reason to assume that any more than it would've with New Super Mario Bros Wii U, it's bleeding obvious that this is just the console successor to the 3DS title, Mario's true flagship console titles don't roll like that.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 11, 2013)

EA got rid of the online passes just a bit back. I don't think they will come up with a DRM mechanism.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> EA got rid of the online passes just a bit back. I don't think they will come up with a DRM mechanism.



At least not on xbox one because it's already featured. 

But I guess Sony will push EA hard enough not to implement DRM on PS4 titles, which will make matters worse for MS


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> At least not on xbox one because it's already featured.
> 
> But I guess Sony will push EA hard enough not to implement DRM on PS4 titles, which will make matters worse for MS



Do publishers receive a cut of the money made from the MS DMR?


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd consider buying a wiiU if actual pokemon games was made for it but that will never happen


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I'd consider buying a wiiU if actual pokemon games was made for it but that will never happen



Only reason I'd buy a Wii U anytime soon but Nintendo obviously doesn't want to go through the effort to make such an amazing game and get even richer off of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Details from Nintendo?s Wii U Software showcase

- Miyamoto out talking about Pikmin game. He calls it an AI action game, rather than RTS.
 - Basically what we?re seeing is the devs talking about their games in a general sense. Not too much you can?t discern from the trailers.
 - Super Mario 3D World apparently plays is closer to the Galaxy series
 - It appears you can use the touchscreen to control the Wind Waker. You drag Link?s arm around.
 - Also a system put in to let you move at high speed in the boat. Wind Waker HD.
 - Tanabe producing Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
 - David Wise is helping with sound production on the game for Donkey Kong
 - Bayonetta 2 gameplay shown



It seem the DCK is a co production between Nintendo & Retro.... so....


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> Do publishers receive a cut of the money made from the MS DMR?



Yes. A lot of the actual price at which the fee must be paid IIRC.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Only reason I'd buy a Wii U anytime soon but Nintendo obviously doesn't want to go through the effort to make such an amazing game and get even richer off of it.



I feel your pain brother, I actually bought a Wii thinking they'd release a serious pokemon game on it, what a fool I was


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Reggie talking.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo Everything‏@NinEverything1m 
New NE post: Nintendo announcing another new game shortly 

GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Thought Nintendo was done announcing new games? Think again. During the company’s Wii U Software Showcase, the company teased another new title to be revealed.
> 
> Look out for it in around 35 minutes – 2:40 PM ET / 11:40 AM PT.




Oh boy.. I need live stream damn it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> EA got rid of the online passes just a bit back. I don't think they will come up with a DRM mechanism.



lol why do you think they are ceasing the online pass system?

this is EA. of course they'll be implementing the strictest drm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo Everything‏@NinEverything1m
> New NE post: Nintendo announcing another new game shortly
> 
> GUYS!!!!!!!!



we need links dammit


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I feel your pain brother, I actually bought a Wii thinking they'd release a serious pokemon game on it, what a fool I was



After that crappy Gamecube Pokemon game I kinda knew they weren't gonna make one for the Wii but I got a Wii because I had a LOT of money at the time to throw around and I was thinking Nintendo would put a bunch of awesome games on it......silly me.  

Well at least I got to play Mario Galaxy, Twilight Princess and...and.....Skyward Sword.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Miyamoto speaking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> we need links dammit





no live stream tho.. I can't find any...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

15 minutes away, people. Retro better fucking deliver.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

damn GT is going to live stream the reveal?? oh shit lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

This reveal better be good.

Metroid from Retro, or fuck everything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

From Samus's presentation in Smash I will assume it will be good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

ChandraONM‏@ChandraONM14m 
Michael Kelbaugh (Retro) says that it was hard to decide whether to go with Metroid or not but they felt they had unfinished business w/ dk

Hyped killed

I don't know what game are they going to show..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

^

It's her Other M model in Smash, dude. Let's hope it DOESN'T relate to any possivle Metroid game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

So where can I watch the 9 o' clock (CET) presentation stuff?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> It's her Other M model in Smash, dude. Let's hope it DOESN'T relate to any possivle Metroid game.



But she wasn't crying and being helpless, its her smash brothers model


----------



## Maycara (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone bored with GT stream, SE's Stream is about to start!

gameplay footage


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo made a surprise, and somewhat odd announcement about the next Smash Bros. games at the end of its E3 2013 Wii U Software Showcase. The company announced that the female Wii Fit Trainer character will be in the game, and believe it or not, playable. 

This could be the surprise that Nintendo was teasing a short while ago. In other words, there may not be an additional game announcement


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

New Fire Emblem announced yet?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo made a surprise, and somewhat odd announcement about the next Smash Bros. games at the end of its E3 2013 Wii U Software Showcase. The company announced that the female Wii Fit Trainer character will be in the game, and believe it or not, playable.
> 
> This could be the surprise that Nintendo was teasing a short while ago. In other words, there may not be an additional game announcement



What =O
That precious character spot 

Ah well, maybe she turns out to be awesome.

.. Right?

But where are you guys going to watch/watching the nintendo stuff?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd love to see Geoff Keighley/Reggie in the new SSB.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

wasted character spot. wow


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm watching two people discussing Nintendo

Is this the right stream?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

A guy and a girl? Yeah.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2013)

the ps3 had free online cool so now the ps4 will b..



Crimson Cloak said:


> Only the Wii U has free online multiplayer this time around.



wait what ? seriously ?  no just no.... i loved xbox but xbox one look bad with the no used games... and now even the ps4 get paid online ? and i dont like the Wii U (at least not to buy one)

screw that... i'm buying a new pc when i'll get the monney....


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

What's coming next? I heard something about Nintendo again.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> A guy and a girl? Yeah.



Yeah. Alright, awesome, thanks!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

let me guess next we can play as a playable Wii Mote.

Fuck off Sakurai you piece of shit


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

It's funny, the Xbox is ?70 more than the PS4. But if you spend just ?80 more than the price of X1 you can get a PS4 *and* Wii U.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

That Wii fit gal isn't mentioned on the smash dojo yet


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2013)

Why won't they make a new Starfox or F-Zero? Hell even another new Zelda would have been nice but its just Wind Waker.....meh probably won't buy a Wii U,me and Nintendo 's relationship ended at Gamecube.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Link please?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

That's hardly a fair comparison with all the price drops and all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Link please?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

Time to deliver some Metal Blades to faces


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

^^


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

A woman talking about hashtags


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

67 games on ps4???????


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted for me


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

First person slasher

Alright


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

cmon square hurry up :~


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Sq enix presentation is starting

gameplay footage


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Noo, why am I gonna miss Pok?mon again?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't care how the booth was built up


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

What's going on?

Where's the developer interviews?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

What the heck am I watching, lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

^^A FP adventure game we don't even have to play brought to us by SE.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> ^^A FP adventure game we don't even have to play brought to us by SE.



Well I don't particularly like it =P


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think the dev interviews are being streamed.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> the ps3 had free online cool so now the ps4 will b..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sucks but at least Sony gives you free games to bribe you to do it.  For instance, PS+ subscribers at the launch of the PS4 get Driveclub for free.

PS+ is definitely more bang for your buck than Live Gold.  Also the PS4 won't block you from web surfing, video streaming or other online functionality if you don't have a PS+ subscription.  You just can't play games online.  Yeah it's bad but I feel it's still worth the cost.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

wow really, FF15 and KH3 to X1?

No one is going to buy that piece of shit. Its the next fucking dreamcast, 5 million its whole life. You want to really fucking put your game on that piece of shit? FUck off square, fucking cancer


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Well I don't particularly like it =P


No one ever said anything about liiking it. 


Goova said:


> wow really, FF15 and KH3 to X1?
> 
> No one is going to buy that piece of shit. Its the next fucking dreamcast, 5 million its whole life. You want to really fucking put your game on that piece of shit? FUck off square, fucking cancer


Just be happy they're alive.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Just giving people more reason to get that shitty fucking piece of shit anti consumer box.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> wow really, FF15 and KH3 to X1?
> 
> No one is going to buy that piece of shit. Its the next fucking dreamcast, 5 million its whole life. You want to really fucking put your game on that piece of shit? FUck off square, fucking cancer



why do people get butthurt about loosing *exclusives* ?
i dont know about kingdom hearts but final fantasy was never exclusivly for playstation. remember it started on the NES ? ya final fantasy 1,2,3,4,5,6 on nintendo before playstation. it was on nintendo and then on playstation and now on xbox, it was never JUST on playstation stop the butthurt.

and why doest it mather ? more people will enjoy more games ? it's a bad thing for your fanboy's ego ? comon it's ridiculous...


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Is the dojo up already or am I missing something?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

What the hell is SE doing with their stream?

So unorganised.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> why do people get butthurt about loosing *exclusives* ?
> i dont know about kingdom hearts but final fantasy was never exclusivly for playstation. remember it started on the NES ? ya final fantasy 1,2,3,4,5,6 on nintendo before playstation. it was on nintendo and then on playstation and now on xbox, it was never JUST on playstation stop the butthurt.
> 
> and why doest it mather ? more people will enjoy more games ? it's a bad thing for your fanboy's ego ? comon it's ridiculous...



You got it wrong.

I'm not mad that it's not exclusive, I'm mad that it's going to that piece of shit anti consumer box. If Xbox 1 had no DRM, I wouldn't give a flying fuck. If it went to Wii U, I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2013)

> buying a new pc when i'll get the monney


best choice ever


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> You got it wrong.
> 
> I'm not mad that it's not exclusive, I'm mad that it's going to that piece of shit anti consumer box. If Xbox 1 had no DRM, I wouldn't give a flying fuck. If it went to Wii U, I would be ecstatic.



ah i see, well it's true that now that xbox suck (i liked xbox and x360) but now it's over.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> *why do people get butthurt about loosing *exclusives* ?*
> i dont know about kingdom hearts but final fantasy was never exclusivly for playstation. remember it started on the NES ? ya final fantasy 1,2,3,4,5,6 on nintendo before playstation. it was on nintendo and then on playstation and now on xbox, it was never JUST on playstation stop the butthurt.
> 
> and why doest it mather ? more people will enjoy more games ? it's a bad thing for your fanboy's ego ? comon it's ridiculous...



back in the day when I couldn't afford to buy my own shit I usually had to tell myself the console my mom brought me for cheap wasn't shit until games came out for it. which would explain my dreamcast boner. in this day and age, it's kind of silly to think it as such, since, at the end of the day, you're limiting yourself from wasting the best of your time playing sick vidyagaems.

I always felt funny when Square ported games to different platforms though because I would usually be stuck with fucked up situations like having to buy KH on the PSP to understand who roxas was before he was roxas and having to play KH on the DS to understand who roxas was after sora killed himself for all of about 10 seconds. dividing up important story segments like that and leaving it to the hands of hardcore fanboys to decide if they want to burn more cash for that handheld or console just to get that story segment seems like a sure fire way to lose money in the long run.

that's what I think, anyways.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting a PS4 and 3DS.

3DS for Pokemon X and Y, PS4 for everything else because FUCK Microshit.

FF, KH, Destiny, INDIE GAMES, HERE I FUCKING COMEEE! <3


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Just giving people more reason to get that shitty fucking piece of shit anti consumer box.


Is the PS4, cheaper, andd superior to the One? If yes, then you have no reason to worry as people will get the PS4 for this game since it is the cheaper alternative. Remember it was PS3 and 360 early on? It'll now go in reverse.


Goova said:


> You got it wrong.
> 
> I'm not mad that it's not exclusive, I'm mad that it's going to that piece of shit anti consumer box. If Xbox 1 had no DRM, I wouldn't give a flying fuck. If it went to Wii U, I would be ecstatic.



As would I, don't know how the fanboys would take it though, but given the unusual harmony between nintendo and Sony fans. 

Did the SE presentation just died?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

SE presentation is what you call organised.

They were probably thinking that MS can't be the only fuck up of E3 and wanted to give them company.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

This is just bad.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

nintendojo is up.

villager from animal crossing makes a scene along with classic megaman and female wiifit trainer. 

*obligatorygitwrektfagotscommenthere*

this ontop of wonderful101 and bayonetta 2 trailer pretty much seals the deal for me.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

So what's happening at e3 today?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

omg Wii Fit Trainer. hhngggggggggg


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Trainer screams broken.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 11, 2013)

My boy, megaman! YES!!!


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

honestly, I expect the villager to be the new toon link and or metaknight. you do not fuck with that kid, son.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Watching the videos of Wii Fit Trainer, she is broken as fuck.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

So I am getting that KH and FF will be multiplat now. Well that sucks.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't believe I went from hating Wiifitgirl to loving her inclusion in like 8 minutes.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

creative said:


> honestly, I expect the villager to be the new toon link and or metaknight. you do not fuck with that kid, son.



So Shion's  new main then?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just to inform you about the new stuff

- Triforce hunt has been revamped
- You can map up to 8 items on buttons
- Ocean is being loaded at once
- New boat-speed ability unlockable
- supports Off TV play
- aiming with the gyroscope



WWHD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Uhh fuck you bro, The next toon link IS TOON LINK

DONT COME AT ME, I will fuck up with TL and NEss


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So Shion's  new main then?



but of course.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

fuck U up. Not Fuck up. smh


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Will that Wii U software bit get streamed?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

The Wii Fit Trainer looks really cute IMO.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Can't believe I went from hating Wiifitgirl to loving her inclusion in like 8 minutes.


Sakurai's magic powers clearly. 


Malvingt2 said:


> Just to inform you about the new stuff
> 
> - Triforce hunt has been revamped
> - You can map up to 8 items on buttons
> ...


The cut dungeons? 


creative said:


> but of course.



Makes sense given the villager's rape face in the trailer. Fucker digs graves. 

Hold the phone, we need a new Xbox One gif.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope they do little character bios like in the Brawl Dojo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

So, I woke up to find out that KH3 and FF15 are going to the Xbox One as well. Seems fine to me. At the very least it will give Xbox fans a bit more variety. 

Just got done watching the Nintendo Direct. Dat Megaman.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The Wii Fit Trainer looks really cute IMO.


Real talk.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The Wii Fit Trainer looks really cute IMO.



That's just to lull you into a false sense of security.

She'll force the opponent to assume the downward facing dog and proceed to unleash the pain.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

7 of the original 8 already shown in the trailer for Smash (no surprise), but Yoshi get's the black man treatment and is the only one kept out.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Yoshi, Ice Climbers we'll most likely the next ones to come.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That's just to lull you into a false sense of security.
> 
> She'll force the opponent to assume the downward facing dog and proceed to unleash the pain.



Some may like it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I was always a pokemon main.

Mewtwo and Lucario being my best ones.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Fit Girl ganna whoop some bitch ass.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

I could not handle Lucario at all in brawl. and it sucks because he's usually my scrapper when I play pokemon or online brackets.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I was always a pokemon main.
> 
> Mewtwo and Lucario being my best ones.


Pikachu friend. The one and only.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

It's always the yoga pants


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

^


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted in smash thread but whatever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking yoga pants, girls should be banned from using them, it's a god damn safety hazzard. Dudes be getting into car accidents like crazy when you see a girl walking down the street in them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Lucario was easy for me to main, do to my always wanting to close combat people in Brawl. 

Made it easier for me to get the final smash, and bitch slap people who got it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2013)

dark souls stream shortly?


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> dark souls stream shortly?



you better fuckin post the link when it happens.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> you better fuckin post the link when it happens.



oh, three hours from now

not exactly shortly

bleh


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

So solid snake and sonic won't make it in the next smash bros?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Snake probably not. 

Sonic maybe


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

Theif gameplay on twitch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So solid snake and sonic won't make it in the next smash bros?



Most likely not. Wouldn't have half the impact of the first time.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Snake probably not.
> 
> Sonic maybe



This.

Unless Sega wants to be "that guy" just because Sonic has had a couple good games recently.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

The rule of thumb is that in order to be in a smash bros game, and if you aren't owned by nintendo. Is that you have to have a game on a nintendo system. Sonic well yeah, but Snake I don't think has been on a nintendo system since gamecube.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

considering sega is making exclusive sonic games for the wii u, id say he will likely be in it


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shame,I really liked using solid snake in brawl. He is my favorite video game character after all.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> The rule of thumb is that in order to be in a smash bros game, and if you aren't owned by nintendo. Is that you have to have a game on a nintendo system. Sonic well yeah, but Snake I don't think has been on a nintendo system since gamecube.



Snake Eater 3DS. Plus I think Kojima would like Snake to remain. 

Sonic I'm expecting to come back.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Sega would have to be retarded not to put Sonic in this game. Considering Megaman is in, and if rumors/specualtion/and hype is true then Pac-Man will be the next one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

^ I didn't know that. I don't really follow MGS that much.

Hmm who knows, maybe Snake might be in it.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> This.
> 
> Unless Sega wants to be "that guy" just because Sonic has had a couple good games recently.




it could work. sonic worlds is a nintendo exclusive for one thing, and charts show that sonic games sell better on nintendo than on other platforms according to the counts from colors and generations. wouldn't be surprised if nintendo make an assist trophy outta bayonetta or a wonderful101 character just to show platinum games some respect.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

Not enough yoga pants in the thread


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

big boss should replace snake


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayonette may also be in the game, but I wouldn't count on too many non nintendo players. 

Although, Bayonette doesn't look like she'll fit in with the cast, Snake didn't look like it either, and he fit in quite well.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

If snake is not in I'm gonna main link and samus. Not sure on mega man.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2013)

Might buy a WiiU just for SSB, but I'm already doing the same thing with the 3DS for X/Y, and I'm buying PS4 day one and have a huge list of games I'm getting. 

That's it, I'm going broke.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Bayonette may also be in the game, but I wouldn't count on too many non nintendo players.
> 
> Although, Bayonette doesn't look like she'll fit in with the cast, Snake didn't look like it either, and he fit in quite well.




word. unlike snake, bayo on campy over the top sexyiness. still mad hype for that short haircut and bayo 2 trailer.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

SSB is on the 3ds as well. Not sure what the difference is. I hope there isn't version exclusive characters.

Never played Bayonette but it looks really good.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like the GT All Access Live coverage is over. I thought they did I pretty good job.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

So whats happening now?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Bayonette may also be in the game, but I wouldn't count on too many non nintendo players.
> 
> Although, Bayonette doesn't look like she'll fit in with the cast, Snake didn't look like it either, and he fit in quite well.



I don't know about Bayo given Kamiya's reactions.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Looks like the GT All Access Live coverage is over. I thought they did I pretty good job.



Yeah they did,I Actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

There are people ( Grunge, punk, jitters whatever the fuck they're called) still pre-ordering the X1 over the PS4 smh. From what I've gathered though, most people who play gaming for the experience, and don't have an allegiance to a particular console, are either switching to or sticking with the PS4.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

Also the PS4's look is starting to grow on me, that being said I'd prefer it if the back was squared off.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I can't play Halo on the ps4 so yeah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> There are people ( Grunge, punk, jitters whatever the fuck they're called) still pre-ordering the X1 over the PS4 smh. From what I've gathered though, most people who play gaming for the experience, and don't have an allegiance to a particular console, are either switching to or sticking with the PS4.


they want Halo ? 

Halo always sold boxes ? no surprise ?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii U Software Showcase Recap


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Goddammit, Scizor. I wanna make my own Trainer set now!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Goddammit, Scizor. I wanna make my own Trainer set now!



Lol 
Go for it!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BqeuHGESZBA[/YOUTUBE]

So hilarious:rofl


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

So will that Pok?mon special get streamed? =0


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

About time we got some more GoT gifs.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

I kinda missed Kaz during this E3


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 11, 2013)

Ps4 looks beautiful. I'm not seeing the problems some people have. I want to lick it and have sex with the Ps4.


----------



## hadou (Jun 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


>


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

just convinced another casual gamer who had no idea what the next gen consoles were, to the ps4's side


----------



## hadou (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> just convinced another casual gamer who had no idea what the next gen consoles were, to the ps4's side


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> just convinced another casual gamer who had no idea what the next gen consoles were, to the ps4's side



Keep it up man.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]BqeuHGESZBA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So hilarious:rofl



I love it


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> just convinced another casual gamer who had no idea what the next gen consoles were, to the ps4's side


why would you even


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

That Link design is so good.

THAT LINK DESIGN IS SO FUCKING GOOD.  GIMME A ZELDA WITH THAT LINK DESIGN DAMN IT.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That Link design is so good.
> 
> THAT LINK DESIGN IS SO FUCKING GOOD.  GIMME A ZELDA WITH THAT LINK DESIGN DAMN IT.



I agree


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That Link design is so good.
> 
> THAT LINK DESIGN IS SO FUCKING GOOD.  GIMME A ZELDA WITH THAT LINK DESIGN DAMN IT.



Better give me some TP Zelda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That Link design is so good.
> 
> THAT LINK DESIGN IS SO FUCKING GOOD.  GIMME A ZELDA WITH THAT LINK DESIGN DAMN IT.



I dunno why you want zelda to look like Link so much.
You want link that badly?


----------



## Null (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBilT83Uq4A[/YOUTUBE]

FF 15 gameplay


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

HHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG!


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Null Void said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBilT83Uq4A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> FF 15 gameplay



The guy who's playing that is absolutely shite, or maybe its because the system is hard to master :S Either way bring it!


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

So I missed nothing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That Link design is so good.
> 
> THAT LINK DESIGN IS SO FUCKING GOOD.  GIMME A ZELDA WITH THAT LINK DESIGN DAMN IT.



i want a TP Sequel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i want a TP Sequel.



But we already do it's 4 swords


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But we already do it's 4 swords



No, it's Link's crossbow training.

PEW PEW PEW.


----------



## hadou (Jun 11, 2013)

To Sony:


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> why would you even



poor soul.... may God bring enlightenment on him


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Genius comment


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But we already do it's 4 swords


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Genius comment



This guy knows exactly what to say.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> just convinced another casual gamer who had no idea what the next gen consoles were, to the ps4's side


convince ~50 million more


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

Killzone gameplay


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Killzone gameplay



let me guess you shoot things right?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> let me guess you shoot things right?



oh snap it's a fps?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5QEOZKuDTgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 11, 2013)

Just told my friends, to whom i showed MGS5 and FF15 trailers, that they can only play them if they buy a PS4(not on the one), so they all pre-ordered it...and i don't even feel bad about lying to them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Interview with Don Matrick before E3
Rumor: Han and Leia’s Twin Children to Be the Protagonists of STAR WARS: EPISODE VII

:rofl


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut also coming to 360, PS3, Mac and PC*

One less reason to get a Wii U.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


>


If I was Sony I would pass Kanye a check under the table to interrupt Microsoft's next conference.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Interview with Don Matrick before E3
> Rumor: Han and Leia’s Twin Children to Be the Protagonists of STAR WARS: EPISODE VII
> 
> :rofl


People can't handle change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Took a long nap 

Did I miss anything?

20+ pages since then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut also coming to 360, PS3, Mac and PC*
> 
> One less reason to get a Wii U.



Thank God. I was getting worried there. This is a fucking PC franchise at heart.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> If I was Sony I would pass Kanye a check under the table to interrupt Microsoft's next conference.



"yo Matrick Im really happy for you Imma let you finish, but Tretton has the best console out there of all time.... OF ALL TIME "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


>


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut also coming to 360, PS3, Mac and PC*
> 
> One less reason to get a Wii U.


This was a reason to get a WiiU?


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

@Unlosing Ranger

I don't get the second one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the best one:rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This is the best one:rofl



It really is the best *One*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> I don't get the second one.



look up tubgirl then


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> look up tubgirl then



No don't unless you're sober.

In the mean time, look for meatspin instead


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think there is a stream...


----------



## Matariki (Jun 11, 2013)

I hear Sony dominated?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I don't think there is a stream...



Yeah, I know. Just found out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Seiko said:


> I hear Sony dominated?



This will tell you everything you need:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9bC4iBMz-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Just browsing Reddit before going to sleep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

So nothing from Crapcom?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mario Kart 8 Looks real good.. The gameplay footage... wow...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh damn, The Pokemon event is going on right now..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Neogaf thread asking who is buying Xbox one.

80% of replies say they are.

Wow


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut also coming to 360, PS3, Mac and PC*
> 
> One less reason to get a Wii U.



It wasn't a reason in the first place when Deus Ex came out already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mario Kart 8 Looks real good.. The gameplay footage... wow...



Even Mario 3D World.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Null Void said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBilT83Uq4A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> FF 15 gameplay


Nice. 


Gaawa-chan said:


> HHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG!



So it's basically the SS version in an art style leaning more toward TP. But still keeping some aspect of the SS style. Looks nice.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

*Microsoft: Xbox One will be leading product people love and embrace*

Xbox boss Don Mattrick believes concerns over connectivity are overblown, recommends Xbox 360 for those without an Internet connection.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Microsoft: Xbox One will be leading product people love and embrace*
> 
> Xbox boss Don Mattrick believes concerns over connectivity are overblown, recommends Xbox 360 for those without an Internet connection.


We're all too pleb to conceive and comprehend Don Mattrick's immense design of things.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Microsoft: Xbox One will be leading product people love and embrace*
> 
> Xbox boss Don Mattrick believes concerns over connectivity are overblown, recommends Xbox 360 for those without an Internet connection.



What the...I can't...I don't even.....the purpose of buying the system is for the games the 360 CAN'T play how are you going to.....I can't....I


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

So basically he says fuck you to a lot of military people, we fuckers a lot of times don't have a steady internet connection


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Microsoft: Xbox One will be leading product people love and embrace*
> 
> Xbox boss Don Mattrick believes concerns over connectivity are overblown, recommends Xbox 360 for those without an Internet connection.



Microsoft is still on delusional state since the E3 red wedding 

Someone should put them on Asylum before getting out of hand


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

So to bring the point home.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

lol@people defending drm "the developers deserve more money" haha


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Not our problem they don't manage their money better.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> So basically he says fuck you to a lot of military people, we fuckers a lot of times don't have a steady internet connection


I remember reading something about people in active service overseas getting mad about it and someone from MS mentioned something about giving them "special codes" that they can use to turn off the online check.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

^^


10char


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Creepy as fuck and absolutely enjoyable.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Neogaf thread asking who is buying Xbox one.
> 
> 80% of replies say they are.
> 
> Wow



Sigh

So called Gamers are whats fucking up gaming.....

.....


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Pikachu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

This made E3 for me, Bayonetta 2 baby


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> lol@people defending drm "the developers deserve more money" haha



Well I would agree the developers should deserve more money.  It is the publishers that should get less.  But in the end if I make something I should put what restrictions and pricing I want.  The customer can decide weather to buy it or kick me in the balls for putting pile of shit drm into it.  Just like I hope they do with microsoft.



Khris said:


> This made E3 for me, Bayonetta 2 baby



It is absolutely sad that I can not get excited about this game.  I loved the style of the first but last year after i actually damaged my left wrist playing Bayonetta and devil may cry games have become almost impossible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Well I would agree the developers should deserve more money.  It is the publishers that should get less.  But in the end if I make something I should put what restrictions and pricing I want.  The customer can decide weather to buy it or kick me in the balls for putting pile of shit drm into it.  Just like I hope they do with microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely sad that I can not get excited about this game.  I loved the style of the first but last year after i actually damaged my left wrist playing Bayonetta and devil may cry games have become almost impossible.



You can't play DMC/Bayo like games? That's a sad story dude


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> This made E3 for me, Bayonetta 2 baby



And we'll just keep watching.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Dat Reggie.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, he handled himself pretty well. In fact, judging from his _body_ language, he was clearly _ready_ for Geoff's jabs.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Microsoft: Xbox One will be leading product people love and embrace*
> 
> Xbox boss Don Mattrick believes concerns over connectivity are overblown, recommends Xbox 360 for those without an Internet connection.





I am going to relish the moment when you realize that Xbox One ended up being a failure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yep, he handled himself pretty well. In fact, judging from his _body_ language, he was clearly _ready_ for Geoff's jabs.



I was wondering why he didn't mention Sonic and Bayo though. That would have been a great answer.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

btw, I saw on one of the vids that Last Guardian is on Hiatus


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> This made E3 for me, Bayonetta 2 baby



One more reason to get a Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Nemesis I think you'll actually be able to play bayonetta 2 with touch screen controls


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> I was wondering why he didn't mention Sonic and Bayo though. That would have been a great answer.



I noticed that. But then again, Geoff kept asking new IP andd Reggie said Wonderful 101. 

Also I loled at how Reggie went, hey when we heard what microsoft was doing and the reaction we just laughed our asses off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I noticed that. But then again, Geoff kept asking new IP andd Reggie said Wonderful 101.
> 
> Also I loled at how Reggie went, hey when we heard what microsoft was doing and the reaction we just laughed our asses off.



I was expecting an answer like this: "We could tell that microsoft's bodies weren't ready for next gen"


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

I had to.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm genuinely worried that the Xbox One won't be as much of a failure as we all hope it to be. And then we'll be stuck with those anti-consumer policies forever because Microsoft will see that not enough people give a shit to bother getting rid of them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone that matters won't bother with the Xbone.

The ignorant will want their money back soon after once they forget that you have to check in or didn't know at all.

Let the dumbfucks get anally buttdevestated.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Why do people in the xbox camp always want weaker, uglier machines? Or at least they don't seem to mind. If PS4 was weaker then X1, I would be absurdly annoyed and 50% less excited about PS4 probably. With Nintendo I get it, it's a first party machine and Nintendo games in HD look better then some of these next gen titles, but goddamn, I haven't heard any complaints from any people who are willing to buy X1 about the graphical weakness of the system. 

And stop saying TitanFall is exclusive, ffs its on PC and Xbox 360.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

People will buy the Xbox One because a) they're ignorant, or b) they just really really really want to play Halo and don't give a shit


----------



## Roman (Jun 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> This made E3 for me, Bayonetta 2 baby



1000/10 would bang

:ignoramus


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> People will buy the Xbox One because a) they're ignorant, or b) they just really really really want to play Halo and don't give a shit



Look, I love Halo too. I hated Xbox back when I was a kid(when I was a huge fanboy), and that transfered to 360, but I always Halo. Never bought anything Microsoft ever, but Halo was fucking awesome. Still is. Wish I could play it. But I don't buy a system for one game, neither should they.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Look, I love Halo too. I hated Xbox back when I was a kid(when I was a huge fanboy), and that transfered to 360, but I always Halo. Never bought anything Microsoft ever, but Halo was fucking awesome. Still is. Wish I could play it. *But I don't buy a system for one game*, neither should they.



Yes you do, it's called the xBox One after all


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> But I don't buy a system for one game, neither should they.


There will be more than just one Halo game, plus the spin-offs, plus the TV series... duh!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm genuinely worried that the Xbox One won't be as much of a failure as we all hope it to be. And then we'll be stuck with those anti-consumer policies forever because Microsoft will see that not enough people give a shit to bother getting rid of them.



ofc, I see this sad excuse of a console sell. And sell well. Even among gamers there are people who try to look past the DRM fiasco and tell us to shut up because they are the "intellectual gamers" who aren't jumping to conclusions the first minute they see something anti-consumer.

Others actually thing the Kinect voice commands and multitasking are quite cool and are apparently willing to get an xBox One for this. They also are aware of this DRM imposed restrictions, but don't bother too much about it.

And ofc there are the casual gamers who play COD and Sports games and think this new xbox is amazing for the amount of ease and conformism it offers with it's integrated TV service.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

> But I don't buy a system for one game, neither should they.


people bought PS3 just for MGS4 or Versus 13 (I wonder how they feel)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol I bought a ps3 in 2010, just for Demon Souls and FF13 and all the other stuff but mainly those two. FF13 was massive disappointment. Hadn't done any research on it, hyped as fuck, just expected FF quality. But see, FF 15 is the true come back FF game. And 14 LOOKS AMAZING. Jesus, give me dat Dragoon class right now


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Lol I bought a ps3 in 2010, just for Demon Souls and FF13 and all the other stuff but mainly those two. FF13 was massive disappointment. Hadn't done any research on it, hyped as fuck, just expected FF quality. But see, FF 15 is the true come back FF game. And 14 LOOKS AMAZING. Jesus, give me dat Dragoon class right now



But at least demon souls was great, right? 

I am stuck in Oerba village on FFXIII


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ofc, I see this sad excuse of a console sell. And sell well. Even among gamers there are people who try to look past the DRM fiasco and tell us to shut up because they are the "intellectual gamers" who aren't jumping to conclusions the first minute they see something anti-consumer.
> 
> Others actually thing the Kinect voice commands and multitasking are quite cool and are apparently willing to get an xBox One for this. They also are aware of this DRM imposed restrictions, but don't bother too much about it.
> 
> And ofc there are the casual gamers who play COD and Sports games and think this new xbox is amazing for the amount of ease and conformism it offers with it's integrated TV service.


this + price cut is possible


so the war will be long and bloody  just how I like em


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But at least demon souls was great, right?
> 
> I am stuck in Oerba village on FFXIII



I sold FF13 after i got in the open world. I heard it got better at that point, instead my hope was dashed. All that changed was a wider area, still straight line though because all the monsters around me were insanely strong so i couldnt anything. Fuck that game man, god, you cant even level up! What kinda shit Spam X to play game is that?

Yeah, DS was great. Tough first year with Ps3, I bought like 15 games. Ratchet and clank crack in time wasnt as good as I hoped, Burnout Paradise was not a fucking burnout game but a fucking racing game, which sucked dick. Soul Calibur 4 was fun as hell, so that was a good buy. God of War 3 was short as hell and not as good as expecting. Mass Effect 2 at the time I bought it, was boring as fuck(later replayed and thot it was awesome), Dead Space 2 scared me(yes, I get scared from scary movies and shit), so I watched my friend play it and I stopped playing it, so meh. Never got into Darksiders, so yeah, meh. 

Then it got better in 2nd year, I played all the other shit besides the niche rpgs I could never EVER FUCKING find. Goddamnit. Still havent played them.


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I had to.


..........


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 12, 2013)

some Xbone fanboys are trying to troll the PSN+

at leasts its better than live and at the same level like steam


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so the war will be long and bloody  just how I like em



Indeed

PS3 is a decent system now but it was a couple of years before it had any decent games out.

Meanwhile everyone was initially hyped about the Wii but looking at it now it seems easily the weakest of the three unless you're a really dedicated fan of Mario/Zelda.

I won't even add Metroid on there because of, well, Other M...


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Freedan said:


> 1000/10 would bang
> 
> :ignoramus



You mean that ugly old hag that get her hair power from somewhere not her head anymore?:ignoramus


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

Let's pray the 'sources' are wrong.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I like how they don't name their sources.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

So what games with actual gameplay videos have most impressed you?

I'm not sure if I like the look of The Division or Watch Dogs more.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

> Several development sources have told us that they expect game publishers to implement similar DRM policies across Xbox One and PS4, despite what has unfolded at E3 this week


 Didn't Sony already address this saying that they won't do what the xbox does but it's still up to the companies for what they want to do, kind of like how EA was.



> So what games with actual gameplay videos have most impressed you?
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the look of The Division or Watch Dogs more.
> __________________


I liked Destiny's. The way Bungie does stuff has always been cool. Of course the ones you have there too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So what games with actual gameplay videos have most impressed you?
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the look of The Division or Watch Dogs more.



The Division was my favorite during the Ubisoft conference. I want it so bad.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

The integration of mobile devices also seems very promising. It's something I had heard of rumoured for a long time, like MMOs where you could still get involved on your other computers not good enough to play it.

Like if you had a Strategy game MMO it'd be good to check what is going on while you're out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

It's a good sign. The PS3 had wonky hardware design which is probably why it so so huge. Maybe the smaller size means they thought about it more.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I just realized, what the fuck happened to Kirby?

I want a Kirby game on the 3DS.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Were there any games without a white male protagonist except for Mirror's Edge 2 and The Last of Us?



Original Sin said:


> I liked Destiny's. The way Bungie does stuff has always been cool. Of course the ones you have there too.



Destiny looked beautiful...

But is also noted how linear the game pathway was and how unsatisfying the guns were.

On the upside it also has Peter Dinklage.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

It only seems linear from there. But no one noted how the other parties appeared from other areas. Also, the guns are upgradeable so idk why people are saying they are unsatisfying when they aren't even fully upgraded.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Were there any games without a white male protagonist except for Mirror's Edge 2 and The Last of Us?



Oh yeah, Bayonetta 2.

Still, not exactly the best female role model.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Were there any games without a white male protagonist except for Mirror's Edge 2 and The Last of Us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were there games without guns? Hmm?

No. FF 15? Nah, has guns. KH? I think probably has some sort of gun, cartoony wise. 

I mean, Nintendo games and JRPGS is where its at with non white main characters, and those guys are consistently weaboo asian or mascots


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It only seems linear from there. But no one noted how the other parties appeared from other areas. Also, the guns are upgradeable so idk why people are saying they are unsatisfying when they aren't even fully upgraded.



Meh, it's that whole Borderlands, RPG gunner chip away at the health thing.

Speaking of cool gunplay though, Watch Dogs has shoot-to-wound mechanics.

Do you know how long I have waited for that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> people bought PS3 just for MGS4 or Versus 13 (I wonder how they feel)



Versus/15 is coming out for PS3 anyway so...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> I mean, Nintendo games and JRPGS is where its at with non white main characters, and those guys are consistently weaboo asian or mascots



Given they're unrealistic models it is hard to apply the usual formula...

But Link, Zelda, Mario, Peach and Samus are all white (Mario is the only one who isn't also blond haired and blue eyed) and that's the Nintendo trifecta right there.

Unless you're trying to compare the lack of non-shooting games with the tedium of every game having the same white, slightly scruffy male lead in which case you're a moron.

It's not even as if there is variety between them. Is Alec Mercer that different from Aiden? If you swapped Alan Wake with Cole Phelps how many people would notice?


----------



## Deimos (Jun 12, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Versus/15 is coming out for PS3 anyway so...



No it's not.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

TBF for borderlands. In 2 the Orange class guns were really cool because they gave them very special features. Like a shotgun that when reloaded would actually be a missle, follow enemies, and shoot at them. There is also the boomerang gun. A few others too but those were the memorable ones from what i had.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Stumpy (Jun 12, 2013)

*E3 2013: DRM-free PS4 is a PR play – expect similar policies across both consoles, say sources*


Anonymous sources. That means it is to be taken with a grain of salt, as they say. There probably will be "DRM" on PS4. It just won't be enforced by Sony.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized, what the fuck happened to Kirby?
> 
> I want a Kirby game on the 3DS.



Ehh. that kirby collection and epic yarn is still calling my name whenever I'm not playing new leaf.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

I just want an open expansion world not a side scroller involving Kirby and Donkey Kong.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think Kirby would be much fun as an open-world game. It'll always be best as a platforming game.

Though I would definitely not mind a sequel to Kirby Air Ride, I fucking loved that game.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 12, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> *E3 2013: DRM-free PS4 is a PR play ? expect similar policies across both consoles, say sources*
> 
> 
> Anonymous sources. That means it is to be taken with a grain of salt, as they say. There probably will be "DRM" on PS4. It just won't be enforced by Sony.



From the statements that Sony made, it seems the PS4 will be similar to the PS3 in the way it handles that issue. Meaning that only certain douchebag pubs *cough*EA*cough* will charge require you to purchase and online pass if playing with a second hand copy. I'd be too much of a PR nightmare for Sony if they backtrack or implement a similar strategy as the X1.

So many great games at E3 this year. I feel really bad for Xbox fans. The X1 has some great exclusives, but in order for you to play them you have to put up with M$ bullshit policies. 

The breakout game this year for me was the Division. This game was just amazing. You got your modern world post apocalyptic spin, team based gameplay with a RPG twist, and cool gadgets. Garden warfare was also a pleasant surprise.

Games I want to play:

The New Halo
Titanfall
Destiny
The Division
Mario Kart 8
SSB
Super Mario whatever it's called, the one when he turns into a pussy
DK
Need for Speed
Watchdogs
The Witcher 3
LoS
MGS5
AC4
Infamous
Dead Rising 3
CoD Ghosts
The Order 1886
Thief
KI
PvZ Garden Warfare
BF4
DS2
Bayonetta 2
Killzone
FF15
KH3
FFX/X-2


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> *E3 2013: DRM-free PS4 is a PR play ? expect similar policies across both consoles, say sources*
> 
> 
> Anonymous sources. That means it is to be taken with a grain of salt, as they say. There probably will be "DRM" on PS4. It just won't be enforced by Sony.



i saw that and i don't think it's a negative for sony.  if a publisher wants to kill interest in their game with some stupid EA like drm, that's their problem, and they would likely do it on all consoles anyway.   At least sony isn't actively doing drm like MS seems to be doing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Like they said in the conference, their strategy is the exact same as it was on the PS3. Publishers can make their own DRM (like EA), but Sony will not be actively doing anything to restrict the consumer. 

If there is DRM for a game the blame is on the publisher, not Sony.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Versus/15 is coming out for PS3 anyway so...


no it isn't

PS4 and Xbone only so far





The Pink Ninja said:


> So what games with actual gameplay videos have most impressed you?
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the look of *The Division or Watch Dogs* more.


yeah, those 2 impressed me as well, though I don't really dig the MMO shooter genre, so might skip Division


and I happen to love the Collar Duty dog  .. Riley <3 

also Titanfall & FF15


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Titanfall just seems like Call of Duty only sometimes you Grow/Shrink


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Deimos said:


> No it's not.



Yes it is.

edit:

My bad, I just read the update on this.

Fuck you square.

>Announce game for ps3 at the console's launch
>A generation later decide that nah, going with ps4


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going to be broke...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Titanfall just seems like Call of Duty only sometimes you Grow/Shrink



It really doesn't look anything like Call of Duty, unless any game where you shoot things looks like a CoD game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Titanfall just seems like Call of Duty only sometimes you Grow/Shrink



my impression as well.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Pink Ninja's right, in that it's a shooter.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It really doesn't look anything like Call of Duty, unless any game where you shoot things looks like a CoD game.



If you prefer I could say "Modern War Realistic Shooter" but:

It is made by the same people as COD

It uses the same small-arena-runaround and fast death mechanics and iron sights

It has the same feel to the chatter and sound

It has the same little popup messages giving you your points

The same unlockables

I mean it's not exactly the same, not so much I would dismiss it out of hand, but the more and watch the more it seemed like COD/BF3/MOH

Still, jetpack enabled parkour, standard missile guns and mechas. It's an improvement at least.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

> Still, jetpack enabled parkour, standard missile guns and mechas. It's an improvement at least.


yes

yes it is


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Titanfall just seems like Call of Duty only sometimes you Grow/Shrink



Except that is so fucking wrong it hurts to read what you just wrote. Yet another case of people under the delusion that shooters are somehow more diluted than any other genre that constantly repeats itself.

A more correct comparison would be Destiny, considering how fucking slow the game turned out to be, considering that it's console exclusive, meaning that it needs to adapt exclusively to a console controller.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

It's no vanquish


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

Vanquish isn't even an FPS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's no vanquish



You mean the game where you play the true patriotic American Space Marine where he fights mean old mean Russia with bullet time and with a limited amount of 4 weapons? The game that's not even a first person shooter?

The minute you people realize that shooters, especially nowadays, depend purely on gameplay quality and not on originality, it's the day you'll take the head out of your ass and enjoy the genre again.

And Vanquish only nailed the gameplay, everything else is a mediocre job of repeating bosses on a 4 hour long campaign. Every other truly good shooter that has a PC alternative (Hello, FEAR 1) is much better than Vanquish can ever hope to be. AS good as Vanquish was, it was the most glaring and frustrating case of wasted potential ever.

Titanfall is a TF2 alternative where everyone everyone plays a fast paced, wall running, double jumping, Mech ejecting game where the Mechs are about as fast as the human players. The very antithesis of the REALIZM filled, autoregeneration, cover hugging, leaning to shoot piece of shit that CoD is. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best multiplayer game shown in this E3.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It is made by the same people as COD


Which really means nothing. A lot of directors make different ips. I've never heard someone say Zelda is the same as Mario because they're made by the same people.



> It uses the same small-arena-runaround and fast death mechanics and iron sights


 Actually, the maps is the first thing I noticed that was different in the comparison. TitanFall will almost certainly have larger maps, which will alone belittle the death match pace that Call of Duty has. Not to mention TitanFall is much more "hilly" and uneven in its terrain, where COD maps  are very straight forward and flat. 





> It has the same little popup messages giving you your points


Getting points in a video game isn't something exclusive to COD.



> The same unlockables


Have no idea what this means. Can you unlock things in TitanFall? I'd assume so. The "same unlockables"? TF2 has unlockables and a point system as well, don't see why this is a COD thing.



> I mean it's not exactly the same, not so much I would dismiss it out of hand, but the more and watch the more it seemed like COD/BF3/MOH


 BF3 and COD don't even play alike, so it really comes off as an all FPS are the same type of thing. BF3 and COD are only similar in theme for the most part (I guess there's the minor RPG things as well). 



> Still, jetpack enabled parkour, standard missile guns and mechas. It's an improvement at least.



Really just those things you mentioned will already make it much different from COD. The fact that there are actual agility mechanics outside of sprint, will make the game radically different in terms of feel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You mean the game where you play the true patriotic American Space Marine where he fights mean old mean Russia with bullet time and with a limited amount of 4 weapons? The game that's not even a first person shooter?
> 
> The minute you people realize that shooters, especially nowadays, depend purely on gameplay quality and not on originality, it's the day you'll take the head out of your ass and enjoy the genre again.
> 
> ...


Who said I wasn't talking about gameplay.
It's no bulletstorm either
I don't give a darn about multiplayer, zero fucks given


Fluttershy said:


> Vanquish isn't even an FPS



A slight change of perspective isn't a convincing argument when games can let you switch from 3rd to first. It's a shooter


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Titanfall is a TF2 alternative



Ha, you're the funny one, I can tell.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who said I wasn't talking about gameplay.
> It's no bulletstorm either
> I don't give a darn about multiplayer, zero fucks given
> 
> ...




Yeah, so Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Galactica, Metroid Prime, Half Life, Portal, Grand Theft Auto, Uncharted, Virtua Cop, Air Zonk, Battlefield and Gears of War are all the same  because they're "shooters" . Subgenres are totally made up.

Vanquish isn't an FPS nor does it play like any FPS. Just admit that you do not know what you're talking about.

Before I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but it's really easy to see the type of "gamer" that you are.  and  is probably more up your ally when it comes to analysis and video game discussion. We have enough people talking out of their ass around here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

If I wanted to play a mech game, I'd be playing Armored Core.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2013)

Titanfall looks pretty interesting.

Thank god it's coming to the PC.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

That said, a next gen Armored Core that has the same speed as For Answer would be tits.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2013)

titan fall is made by the original crew from mw2? Infinity ward was it?  color me curious


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Ha, you're the funny one, I can tell.



Hah, you're the one without any argument, I can tell.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 12, 2013)

interesting video 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzerU6PVTV8[/YOUTUBE]

it is true that the graphics are disapointing since the *hd* era.... since crysis on pc there is no game that made me go *wow, this is amazing* like back when i went from the n64 to the original xbox. the ps4 tech demo was impressive yeah, but it's a tech demo, how about the games ?

bf3 looked good but not that amazing if we look at the gap between the years since 2007 it's not that huge.yeah the hardware to run them is a complete other thing. For me even new games on a high end PC it's not that impressive, maybe exept the newest benchmark's that look really nice. 
well' wait and see.

edit: this video dosen't say the ps4 is bad, no it look nice. but don't get hyped for the ps4 because the bobox one is a faillure.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, so Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Galactica, Metroid Prime, Half Life, Portal, Grand Theft Auto, Uncharted, Virtua Cop, Air Zonk, Battlefield and Gears of War are all the same  because they're "shooters" . Subgenres are totally made up.
> 
> Vanquish isn't an FPS nor does it play like any FPS. Just admit that you do not know what you're talking about.



We aren't talking about sub-generas, we are talking about shooters and only that main aspect at the moment.
I don't give a darn what you qualify a shooter as.
Because I was talking about shooters meaning it covers ALL of them.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> interesting video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzerU6PVTV8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it is true that the graphics are disapointing since the *hd* era.... since crysis on pc there is no game that made me go *wow, this is amazing* like back when i went from the n64 to the original xbox. the ps4 tech demo was impressive yeah, but it's a tech demo, how about the games ?
> ...



Geez, I was just having a debate with a guy on that video yesterday


----------



## deathgod (Jun 12, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> interesting video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzerU6PVTV8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it is true that the graphics are disapointing since the *hd* era.... since crysis on pc there is no game that made me go *wow, this is amazing* like back when i went from the n64 to the original xbox. the ps4 tech demo was impressive yeah, but it's a tech demo, how about the games ?
> ...



As someone who's never gamed on the PC, I can tell you I'm really looking forward to the graphical bump on the next gen. Until now not everyone has been able to afford a PC that will enable the type of graphics on the next gen systems, or wanted to bother with PC stuff like patches, drivers etc. For those of us who haven't been spoiled by PC, the graphics are great. 

I agree with the video on Knack. It was the first game shown for PS4 and looked like it could be done on PS3. I'm sure there's stuff under the hood that make it only possible on next gen but visually speaking, it's hardly noticeable. I'm also a little disappointed in the lack of improved animation for some titles. Like in Watch Dogs, when the guy is running and comes to a stop, it's that same jerky animation we've seen since the GTA days. I'd hope to see contextual animations like in The Division when the guy was crouching behind the police car. He made he way towards the back and closed the open door. It was a small thing, but it's stuff like that, that really gives a game a more immersive feel.

Better graphics, great games, better gameplay experience, better PSN (hopefully), vita crossplay, gakai BC -There's lots of reason to get hyped about the PS4.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> interesting video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzerU6PVTV8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it is true that the graphics are disapointing since the *hd* era.... since crysis on pc there is no game that made me go *wow, this is amazing* like back when i went from the n64 to the original xbox. the ps4 tech demo was impressive yeah, but it's a tech demo, how about the games ?
> ...




All these undercover Microfans .


----------



## Fiona (Jun 12, 2013)

ichigeau said:


> interesting video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzerU6PVTV8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it is true that the graphics are disapointing since the *hd* era.... since crysis on pc there is no game that made me go *wow, this is amazing* like back when i went from the n64 to the original xbox. the ps4 tech demo was impressive yeah, but it's a tech demo, how about the games ?
> ...





Not all of us have been blessed with the ability to play on a PC with maxed out settings on all our games. So yes the PS4 looks damn impressive to me.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2013)

People should finally realize that the jump in graphics is getting smaller each generation...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who said I wasn't talking about gameplay.
> It's no bulletstorm either
> I don't give a darn about multiplayer, zero fucks given
> 
> ...



You're not really saying anything new or concrete here. If you don't give a shit about multiplayer, you don't know what you're talking about. Spare us the one sentence arguments and spare us the multiplayer/singleplayer comparisons.

And Bulletstorm was disappointing as fuck. I'd tell you to play FEAR 1 but apparently that's not "different" enough, Vanquish is where you need to go to get that special snowflake, totally different experience apparently.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 13, 2013)

looking forward to the division


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You mean the game where you play the true patriotic American Space Marine where he fights mean old mean Russia with bullet time and with a limited amount of 4 weapons? The game that's not even a first person shooter?
> 
> The minute you people realize that shooters, especially nowadays, depend purely on gameplay quality and not on originality, it's the day you'll take the head out of your ass and enjoy the genre again.
> 
> ...


I thought vanquish was really fun, probably because I got it free on ps+


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> I thought vanquish was really fun, probably because I got it free on ps+



Vanquish is really fun regardless how much you payed for it. And I payed like, 20 euros for it. Then again I don't pay for monthly online services.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Vanquish is really fun regardless how much you payed for it. And I payed like, 20 euros for it. Then again I don't pay for monthly online services.



Sometimes paying $60 for some games makes them not as fun


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't know if you guys saw this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

^

That was...

That was terrible.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

That was a terrible fail at an attempt at humor and internet memes.


----------



## at0musw0lf (Jun 13, 2013)

PS4 FTW


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2013)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Don't know if you guys saw this.


Fuck you guys this shit funny to me.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I've seen worse.



not an excuse for it being terrible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Considering the kind of bullshit Index is going through right now, I'm hoping Nintendo decides to buy Atlus if they end up being for sale.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

*Amazon Holds PS4 vs Xbox One Vote, PS4 Winning By Embarrassingly Insane Ratio, Launch Guaranteed Version Sells Out*


> Wow. Ok, let?s be honest ? if PSLS held a PS4 vs Xbox One vote (feel free to in the comments below), the results would be less than scientific. But Amazon, the world?s largest online retailer, has a huge multiplatform fanbase with allegiances to both parties, so their audience?s reaction to the Xbox One must be sending chills down Microsoft?s spine.
> 
> Amazon is currently holding a Facebook vote to say which is your console of choice and, at time of writing, the PS4 is beating the Xbox One by over 17 times ? 14,479 vs 884. The vote continues for a week, and you can check on its progress/vote here.
> 
> ...



link


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

By the way, the number of pre-orders has changed since that article was posted. PS4 pre-orders on Amazon are now around 18,000, while the X1 is only nearing 1,000.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

Shots fired.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> By the way, the number of pre-orders has changed since that article was posted. PS4 pre-orders on Amazon are now around 18,000, while the X1 is only nearing 1,000.



Where did you find this?


----------



## Deimos (Jun 13, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Where did you find this?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Don't know if you guys saw this.





The thing about being funny is that you have to have actual jokes. 

Jokes involve build-up and punchlines and things. 

You can't just put up whatever's topical and then bash it... cuz' that's not funny, no matter what the Epic Movie guys might think.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE_9WyvjKWo&t=2m40s[/YOUTUBE]

Dude, Sessler is on fucking cocaine.

I'm not even kidding, this fucker's high as a Boing 747.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2013)

Omg he definitely sniffed something.  his high as a kite.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

He's grinding his teeth, fidgeting his nose, rambling with nonsensical shit. This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

dafuq? Sessler, really? 

I wonder if the interviewee noticed it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

​


> Eugene Byrd and Ryan Cartwright talk about how Nintendo really won E3.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ Well that's interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​




With One out of the running and the wii U games looking pretty snazzy even compared to "next gen".
cheaper, looks almost as good due to the loss of graphical returns, free internet,good games, wii U gamepad makes smartglass and xbox snap practically useless in comparison
So it's just sony vs Nintendo now.
It all depends on if the hyped games deliver for which side.
If "versus" and KH 3 carry over into ps5 I swear


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> With One out of the running and the wii U games looking pretty snazzy even compared to "next gen".
> cheaper, looks almost as good due to the loss of graphical returns, free internet,good games, wii U gamepad makes smartglass and xbox snap practically useless in comparison
> So it's just sony vs Nintendo now.
> It all depends on if the hyped games deliver for which side.
> If "versus" and KH 3 carry over into ps5 I swear



Operation Blue Ocean they called it right? Admitting and living with the fact that there are plenty of fish on the sea ie consoles after trying to compete directly with Sony and Microsoft. So their strategy, don't, let those two destroy each other while making sure that they themselves sell their consoles and have their products  Wii/WiiU in the home of those that have already bought a 360/One or PS3/PS4. And with the loss of graphical returns on both ends while Nintendo's jump looks sexy from not entering until later they profit. Those slick bastards. 

But in the case of destroying microsoft more like blew itself up with its own ego.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2013)

Absolutely hilarious


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

> What happens when you produce more than 80 videos in 4 days? This is what happens.



Well there's your explanation right there.

Can't blame him. Putting out this much exclusive E3 content could really help grow his viewer base.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

Sessler sounds like Francis lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RZVHzp46rU[/YOUTUBE]

Can hear him losing his voice. Probably that loud-ass music in the background that he's got to yell over.

And maybe a few of those alcoholic gummy bears that seem to always be at E3.


----------

